# The Great Villain Showdown [1st Round Closed]



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

I am starting a new contest! A Villain vs. Villain battle to decide the ultimate Bad Guy! 

Here are the rules.

- You will nominate a villain.
- Please post their name, a short bio, and a picture(s).
- Individual beings only no groups. 
- You may nominate as many villains as you wish.
- The villain can be from any media source: books, movies, radio, television, and movies.
- No real life villains. (Hitler, etc...) 
- When you nomiate a Villian please post what number he/she/it is. 
- Once we have 128 villains then the nomination period will close. 
- From these 128 villains we will start a head to head voting brackets to reduce the villain pool to 64 and then to 32, etc. until we have the final Ultimate Villain. 
- I have already determined the process on how Villains are matched up against each other in the brackets. 
- I will be the moderator and will rule on any questions or problems that crop up during the game.


If you have any questions, suggestions, or comments on the villains feel free to post them! 

I will post the first nominated villain! Lets have a lot of fun with this!


*Villain Master List*

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Fat Bastard
8. Cain (Robocop)
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Gerald Tarrant
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Slade (Teen Titans)
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1)
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Chancellor David Carlton
29. Stormbringer
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Ronald Sandoval
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road)
44. T1000
45. Servalan (Blake's 7)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Invader Zim
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
65. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
66. Auric Goldfinger
67. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
68. Freddy Krueger
69. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
70. General Zod (Superman II)
71. Gargamel (Smurfs)
72. John Doe (Se7en)
73. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
74. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
75. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
76. Terminator 
77. Skeletor (He-Man)
78. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
79. Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
80. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
81. Tony Montana (Scarface)
82. Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)
83. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
84. Jason Voorhees  (Friday the 13th movies)
85. Jabba the Hutt 
86. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
87. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
88. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
89. Bob (Twin Peaks)
90. Carnage
91. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
92. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
93. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
94. Darth Maul
95. Spike (Buffy)
96. Shadow King (X-Men)
97. Evil Willow (Buffy)
98. Diana (V)
99. Ultron
100. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
101. Destro (GI Joe)
102. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
103. Iago (Othello)
104. Mr. Edward Hyde
105. Dorian Gray
106. Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
107. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
108. Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2)
109. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
110. Julian Sark (Alias)
111. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
112. Lord Soth
113. Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
114. Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
115. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
116. Lloth
117. The Clown  (Spawn)
118. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
119. Bane  (Batman)
120. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
121. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
122. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
123. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
124. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants)
125. The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels)
126. The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
127. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
128. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM  from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

*1. Ming the Merciless*







When the heroic Flash Gordon and his friends land on the planet Mongo they find it ruled by the evil Emperor Ming, a despot who quickly becomes their enemy.

The capital of his empire is named Mingo in his honour. In addition to his army, Ming has access to a wide variety of science fiction gadgets, ranging from rocket ships to death rays to robots. Though evil, he has his weaknesses, which include a desire to marry Flash's beautiful companion, Dale Arden. Ming's daughter Aura is as evil as he is when the series begins, but is eventually reformed by her love for Flash.

Though he is technically an alien, Ming strongly resembles a stereotypical Asian supervillain, and his resemblance to Dr. Fu Manchu is especially strong.

-_"Pathetic Earthlings! Hurling your bodies out into the void without the slighest inkling of who or what is out here. If you knew anything about the true nature of the universe, anything at all, you would have hidden from it in terror." _


----------



## Renton (Jul 22, 2005)

*2. Francis Begbie*






Francis Begbie is an aggressive pit bull terrier, a monstrous, brawling hard man ready to explode at any moment, at anyone, for any reason.  

His sole ambition seems to be to jack someone in - the innocent kid on the bar stool when he's losing at pool; the identikit American tourist in the wrong pub during the Edinburgh Festival; Renton when he teases Begbie about his romp with a transvestite; above all the shocking scene in a London pub, when a punter evokes his fury by spilling his pint.

"Begbie didn't do drugs, he did people," says Renton.

(text adapted from http://www.screenonline.org.uk/film/id/1011797/)


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

I am going to have to rent _Trainspotting_ now!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 22, 2005)

3. Doctor Doom.






His face scarred in a lab accident which he blamed on classmate Reed Richards, the supremely vain Victor Von Doom further mutilated himself by donning a newly-forged mask that had not yet cooled (oops!).  Swearing revenge on Richards, he mastered science and the mystic arts before seizing political control of his home country of Latveria.  He uses his superscience and his powerful armor, as well as the resources of his kingdom to make war on the Fantastic Four and the entire world.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 22, 2005)

*The Joker*

4 Joker--- He brutally beat to death his arch enemies partner.   He violently shot a woman, stripped her and snapped shots of her to humiliate her father.  He's killed many and his reasoning is different than any other villian.  He does it because he wants a laugh.  HE does it for the Joke.

Excerpt is from http://the-joker.biography.ms/

"

The Joker, also referred to as The Clown Prince of Crime and The Harlequin of Hate, is a fictional comic book supervillain, modeled after the lead character played by Conrad Veidt from the 1928 film, The Man Who Laughs . The Joker is an insane criminal with a clown-like appearance, the greatest adversary of Batman, created by Bob Kane and Jerry Robinson .

Throughout the evolution of the Batman universe, interpretations and incarnations of the Joker have taken two forms. The original and currently dominant image is of a sadistic psychopath with a warped sense of humor, deriving pleasure from inflicting grotesque, morbid death and terror upon innocent people. In this interpretation, he is a textbook example of antisocial personality disorder. In a sense he is Charles Manson cursed with a clown's grinning face and a grotesque sense of showmanship . The other interpretation of the Joker, popular in the late 1940s through 1960s comic books as well as the 1960s television series, portrays the Joker as an eccentric but harmless prankster and thief. The 1990s cartoon Batman: The Animated Series is notable for blending these two aspects, but most interpretations tend to embrace one characterization or the other.
Origins
in the comics

The Joker's trademarks are his countless "comedic" weapons (like razor sharp playing cards, acid-spewing flowers, and lethally electric joy buzzers) and Joker venom, a deadly poison that infects his victims with a ghoulish rictus grin as they die while uncontrollably laughing hysterically (although some versions cause immediate death, without the painful laugh spasms beforehand). This venom comes in many forms, from gas to darts to liquid poison, and has been his primary calling card from 1940 till the present. In the 1989 movie, it was dubbed Smylex, but its symptoms are the same.  "


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2005)

5. Thanos

He once wiped out half of the sentient population of the universe to appease his would-be lover, Death.      

http://marvelite.prohosting.com/surfer/profiles/thanos.html


> Thanos is one of the Eternals of Titan (The Eternals are a powerful race of near-immortal beings from Earth's past. Centuries ago a group of them moved to the Saturnian satellite, Titan). The son of Mentor (leader of the Titans) and his wife, Sui-San. Ever a problem child, Thanos eventually grew to manhood and became obsessed with death, and eventually came to meet Her, and fell in love with her. After committing Titan's greatest crime (building a weapon), his father had him exiled from his home world. Years later Thanos returned to his home world with a space fleet crewed by some of the worst the Universe had to offer. With his crew of murderers, brigands, and pirates, Thanos brought Titan to its knees, slaughtering most of the inhabitants. Out of 35,000 Titans, the attack claimed all but 100, and left Sui-San among the dead. Eventually the Mad Titan was sent into retreat. But would return many more Times to plague the Universe.




EDIT: Trimmed quote.  Added picture.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Brief bio's please. We don't need the complete story of each villian. Thanks!  

Thanos is way cool!


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 22, 2005)

Comments: 128 might wind up being too many. Consider 64. 
Also, starting voting before you have all of the participants will throw stuff off, as the earliest villains will be the biggest and baddest.  To try to escape some of the obvious...






6. Adelai Niska
(Firefly)

Occupation: Crimelord
He belives that reputation is merely gossip. So he will show you exactly what he's done to those who have crossed him. So for you his reputation is fact, it is solid. 
And what he does is grisly torture. 
If the torture kills you, he will resussitate you so he can torture you more.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 22, 2005)

7. Fat Bastard





The true villain in the Austin Powers series, he is known for his poor hygiene, notably the crusty cheese beneath his manboobs.  He has given Scots a bad name with 4 simple words, "Get in mah belly!"  Pure Evil incarnate.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> Comments: 128 might wind up being too many. Consider 64.
> Also, starting voting before you have all of the participants will throw stuff off, as the earliest villains will be the biggest and baddest.  To try to escape some of the obvious...




We will see once we get close to 64 but there are a lot of villains out there.  

Voting will only begin after all the slots are full.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Doctor Doom's picture needs fixing.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 22, 2005)

*8. Cain*

*Real Name:* Cain
*Nemesis:* Robocop
*Base of Operations:* Detroit
*Appearance:* Robocop 2 (MGM, 1990) 
*History: *Cain was the leader of a gang of drug dealers, and an addict himself. He suffered from delusions of grandeur and compared himself to Jesus. Fatally wounded in battle with RoboCop, he was resurrected by OCP scientists as a new, improved cyborg cop. The only piece of the original man left was his brain, located in his armoured torso. But he retained his hatred for the man who had killed him, and his desire for the drug he was addicted to. The first of these flaws sent him publically out of control at a press conference designed to introduce him, and the latter was what eventually helped bring him down.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 22, 2005)

8. Lord Voldemort, magic terrorist, lich-like creature, hate-monger, mass murderer, employs dark magics in an effort to undo society and take power. An NPR commentator described him as possessing “bottomless evil.”

http://www.greatestjournal.com/userinfo.bml?user=noforgiveness


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Cain should be #8 
Lord Voldemort should be #9

I hadn't even thought about Voldemort. Voting is going to be tough!


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

#10 - Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest





The head of the hospital ward. Nurse Ratched, the movie's antagonist, is a middle-aged former army nurse. She rules her ward with an iron hand and masks her humanity and femininity behind a stiff, patronizing facade. She selects her staff for their submissiveness, and she weakens her patients through a psychologically manipulative program designed to destroy their self-esteem. Ratched’s emasculating, mechanical ways slowly drain all traces of humanity from her patients. In the end, she lobotomizes the only person who has ever stood up to her.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Doctor Doom's picture needs fixing.




What's wrong with it?


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> What's wrong with it?




Is there supposed to be one there? I don't see one.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't see Nurse Ratched's picture either.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't see a Nurse Ratched either, but are you sure you have "Show Images (including attached images and images in


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I don't see Nurse Ratched's picture either.




Weird. I reloaded and it suddenly disappeared. I put the image somewhere and changed the pointer. It seems to be working now.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Doom and Ratched are showing up for me now! Good going!


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Doom and Ratched are showing up for me now! Good going!




Weird. I still don't see Doom. Oh well, I know what he looks like.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Weird. I still don't see Doom. Oh well, I know what he looks like.




Darn he is gone again for me as well. Humm must be a twitchy link.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Keyser Soze
Real Name: unknown
Base of Operations:  unknown/worldwide.
Appearance:  The Usual Suspects, 1995
Photo:
[Sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]

A Turkish-German(?) crime boss, who has convinced the world he does not exist.  After rivals kidnapped his family and raped his wife, he killed all but a few of them, then killed his family rather than have him live with the same of what had happened.  Then he killed everyone associated with the criminals, and everyone associated with their associates.  

Verbal Kint:  "And like that, he's gone. Underground. Nobody's ever seen him since. He becomes a myth, a spook story that criminals tell their kids at night. "Rat on your pop and Keyser Soze will get you." But no one ever really believes.
(We see a shadow-encased figure of Keyser Soze walking towards the camera in front of a huge tower of flame as Verbal speaks about the process of revenge.)
Agent Kujon: Do you believe in him, Verbal?
Verbal Kint: Keaton always said, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." Well, I believe in God -- and the only thing that scares me is Keyser Soze."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 22, 2005)

Dr. Fu Manchu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.pjfarmer.com/woldnewton/Fumanchu.htm


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 22, 2005)

13. _Gerald Tarrant_

Gerald Tarrant was the Neocount of Merentha on the planet Erna. In life, he was a reknowned priest and scholar of the Church, and was regarded highly for not just his spiritual but his scientific accomplishments in helping the human settlers of Erna adjust and settle the strange and highly dangerous planet on which they were stranded. He was also a natural sorcerer- able to see and manipulate the fae, the magical ley lines that suffused the planet Erna, with ease.

Alas, Tarrant's ambitions to aid his fellow man were hampered by that thing which all mortals fear- death itself. Not satisfied that his mortal lifespan would be sufficient to accomplish his ends, Tarrant made a dark pact with the fae, sacrificing his family to become effectively immortal; a dark vampire who fed upon the fear of others.

In the end, this powerful sorcerer and his formidable intellect were able to help tame the fae of Erna, and to cheat death for yet a second time.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 23, 2005)

*14. The Master*






 The Master is a renegade Time Lord who is the greatest individual enemy of the Doctor. The Master could be considered the true "opposite" of the Doctor. Where the Doctor champions the cause of good, the Master sides with evil, especially when it furthers his own ends. He is perhaps the greatest mass murderer of all time and space: his victims have included the inhabitants of Atlantis and several planets wiped from existence, including Traken. 

The Master's ultimate goal is power. He delights in deviousness and trickery, he steals ideas (and bodies) from other people. All of his schemes will in one way or another benefit him, the major benefit being the destruction of the Doctor and/or the Universe.


----------



## reveal (Jul 23, 2005)

15. Satan - The Exorcist

"Old Scratch" possesses an innocent 12 year old girl. Peeing on the rug, projectile vomiting, and masturbating with a cross are all just par for the course for Mr. Mephistopheles himself.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 23, 2005)

16 . Clock King, villain of Green Arrow and Batman

Bio found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clock_King
Images found at http://seanbaby.com/stupcom/clockking.htm


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 23, 2005)

*17. Hal 9000*




http://homepage.mac.com/jholbo/nutwork/images/Hal 9000.j

Hal 9000 is the brain of the spaceship _Discovery_ in Stanley Kubrick and Arthur C. Clarke's _2001: A Space Odyssey_. Hal is the quintessential villain because of his alien nature. Hal is completely non-human. As a machine, he has no face and any methods of violence against him/it would not work in the traditional humanocentric sense. Hal has inspired dozens of villains since he first started killing the _Discovery_'s crew.

DM


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2005)

*18. Godzilla*






Godzilla is a HUGE, nearly invincible reptilian creature with incredible strength and a destructive atomic blast breath weapon who visits Japan on a regular basis to destroy everything in it's sight. S/he has done the same thing to New York.
Godzilla has starred in 22 movies produced by Toho Co., Ltd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 23, 2005)

19.  Khan Noonian Singh
Appearances:  Star Trek TOS, Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan

Khan was a genetically augmented human with incredible strength and a genius intellect - Captain James Tiberious Kirk's only true individual nemesis.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 23, 2005)

20. Chairface Chippendale
(The Tick)







Tired of being laughed at and mocked because he has a chair for a face, Chairface decides to make sure everyone respects him, by carving his name into the moon!
He only got as far as CHA before the Tick stopped him, but his legacy lived on through most of the cartoon series. 
And nothing says evil like carving your name on the moon.


Can you guys tell me where some of these characters are from? I have no idea what book/ movie/tv show some of these guys are from. 

Also...apparently the one nomination per day means nobody wants to nominate the truly big guns like Star Wars baddies, and eventual winner Darth Vader. Perhaps you should just throw them in yourself?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 23, 2005)

Tonguez,
You couldn't find a bigger picture of Godzilla???


----------



## Szatany (Jul 23, 2005)

*21. Megatron*

Megatron is considered by many to be the greatest leader the Decepticons ever had.  He transforms into an Earth hand gun.  In the cartoon he could fit in the hands of other Decepticons and in the comics he could fit in the hands of humans.  In both the cartoon and comics his robot mode was the size of a large Decepticon.  Megatron's arch nemesis is Optimus Prime, leader of the Autobots.

Quotes: 

- "Peace through Tyranny."

- "Die Autobots!"

- "Such heroic nonsense."

- "You're an idiot Starscream."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Tonguez,
> You couldn't find a bigger picture of Godzilla???




yeah I did notice that - sorry but you know he is GODZILLA


ps _I will go and google up a smaller pic_


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 24, 2005)

*22. Randall Flagg*

Since it is after 7:00 p.m. 24 hours later, I guess I can nominate a new villain.


Here goes:

Randall Flagg





Randall Flagg is Nyarlathotep. He goes by a multitude of names, including Ahaz, Anubis, Legion and R'lyeh. His attire is purely ordinary: a dark hooded sweater, faded blue jeans and worn-out boots. He wears buttons on his sweater: a peace sign, a smiley face, a "CK" button and a button with an eye on it. Flagg is the oldest wizard, a necromancer in fact. He has vague memories of having been a marine, a KKK member and being a member of the group who kidnapped Patty Hearst. He is the "Ageless Stranger." He is the quintessential villain.

DM


----------



## Gomez (Jul 24, 2005)

*23. Mr. Burns*






Charles Montgomery Burns acquired his status as the Most Despised Man in Springfield the old-fashioned way: he earned it. As the evil overlord of the Springfield Nuclear Power Plant, Burns tirelessly pursues ever greater wealth and power through the exploitation of his hapless workers and the destruction of the local environment. A few of his more notable accomplishments include: offering a free beer policy to his employees in place of their dental plan; impersonated a hipper, Wavy Gravy, in order to sink a Greenpeace boat; and blocking out the sun. 

_“Oh, ‘meltdown.’ Its one of those annoying ‘buzzwords.’ We prefer to call it an unrequested fission surplus.”_


----------



## Gomez (Jul 24, 2005)

Since I am not getting the response that I expected, I am gong to relax the voting rules. You can nominate up to 2 villains per 24 period. 


Get those villains posted!


----------



## reveal (Jul 24, 2005)

24. Slade - Teen Titans

Very, very smart bad guy. Plays the foil perfectly. Fantastic to watch on the cartoon show.


----------



## reveal (Jul 24, 2005)

25. *Apophis* - Stargate:SG-1

An evil Goa'uld System Lord, once SG-1's arch enemy. He is the brother and mortal enemy of Ra, the sun god. In ancient Egyptian mythology, Apophis is the serpent, the god of the night and of death, and is in constant struggle with the god of the day.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Since I am not getting the response that I expected, I am gong to relax the voting rules. You can nominate up to 2 villains per 24 period.
> 
> 
> Get those villains posted!




Okay, since you still seem to be missing a lot of classics...

Emperor Palpatine.

Arch-nemisis of the Jedi Order in general, and Luke Sywalker in particular, the one-time Senator from Naboo turned the Old Republic into the Galactic Empire through political cunning and the Dark Side of the Force.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Since I am not getting the response that I expected, I am gong to relax the voting rules. You can nominate up to 2 villains per 24 period.



Allright then 

*27. Anubis*

*Appearance:*Stargate SG-1

*Bio:* Once a powerful Goa'uld System Lord, Anubis was banished by the others because his actions were deemed unspeakable, even among the Goa'uld. He was believed destroyed, but managed to escape and learn the secrets of ascension.
Because of his knowledge of the Ancients, Anubis amassed unimaginable advanced technologies, gathering strength for hundreds of years before returning to take his revenge upon the System Lords and dominate the galaxy. With weapons and armies to rival the entire collective power of the System Lords, he posed the largest threat to ever enter their collective domain, as well as to hundreds of peaceful worlds that stood in the shadow of his destructive hand.
Anubis was responsible for single-handedly destroying an entire fleet of System Lord motherships with the combined powers of the Eyes, as well as annihilating the planet Abydos.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 24, 2005)

*Chancellor David Carlton*








the evil Chancellor Carlton is a devious manipulative man who wants to become the next Prime Minister of Great Britain. When the unwitting Ali G sets off from West Staines to London to protest the threatened closure of the the John Nike Leisure Centre the Chancellor manipulates him as a mere pawn in a plot to overthrow the current Prime Minister.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 24, 2005)

*29. Stormbringer*






SPOILER ALERT

The Black Sword.  It was wielded by Elric of Melnibone, but it is more than a simple weapon.  It gave him just enough life to succeed in his quests, but demanded the terrible price of fresh souls being given to it.  Stormbringer demanded the lives of all those dear to the albino, in exchange for the strength Elric needed to live.  Finally, it kills its wielder, with the final words, "Farewell, friend.  I am a thousand times more evil than thou!"

DM


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm going to have to nominate for Doc Ock.  I have a soft spot for villians that _think_ they're doing good and Alfred Molina.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2005)

I can't believe we've gone this far without...






Darth Vader.

Darth Vader, Dark Lord of the Sith, was the scourge of the Jedi, a master of the dark side of the Force, and one of the Emperor's most trusted servants.


----------



## reveal (Jul 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I can't believe we've gone this far without...
> 
> Darth Vader.
> 
> Darth Vader, Dark Lord of the Sith, was the scourge of the Jedi, a master of the dark side of the Force, and one of the Emperor's most trusted servants.




I would have nominated him, but I figured if he was nominated he would definitely win since he's such a good bad guy.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to nominate for Doc Ock.  I have a soft spot for villians that _think_ they're doing good and Alfred Molina.



Then nominate him. I'm waiting for good photo.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I would have nominated him, but I figured if he was nominated he would definitely win since he's such a good bad guy.



 Yeah but...you can't have a Great Villain Showdown without the best, either.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 24, 2005)

Here he is!  Crazy as can be!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 24, 2005)

*31.  Thulsa Doom*

Well, looks like Ankh-Morpork Guard already nominated Darth Vader, who IMO is the greatest movie villain of all time so I'm gonna have to go with another favorite of mine.

This villian, like Darth Vader, was also brought to life by the talent of James Earl Jones






*Name:* Thulsa Doom

*Movie:* Conan the Barbarian

*Memorable Quotes:*  "Now they will know why they are afraid of the dark.  Now they will learn why they fear the night."

*Memorable acts of Villainy:* Decapitating Conan's mom while he stood in her protective embrace, ordering one of his followers to commit suicide simply to illustrate a point.

*Bio:* Thulsa Doom is the dark wizard who leads the Children of Doom, a cult that worships the evil Stygian serpent god known as Set.  Using honeyed words, empty promises, and his own powers of mesmirization, he lures the impressionable and unsuspecting into his service.  It is said that Thulsa Doom is over a thousand years old, and has the power to summon demons.  His cult practices such monstrosities as human sacrifice and cannibalism within their underground temple, and his followers' only purpose is to die in his service.

Cold and calculating, Thulsa Doom appears to given up his last shred of humanity a long time ago.  He rarely shows emotion, and slaughtered an entire clan of Cimmerians just to obtain the fine steel weapons that Conan's people were skilled at making.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is someone who can give Darth Vader a run for his money.

*33. Hannibal Lector*






Doctor Hannibal "The Cannibal" Lecter is a fictional character appearing in four novels by author Thomas Harris and their film adaptations. He is arguably the most fearsome fictional serial killer ever depicted.

In Harris's novels and their film adaptations, Lecter is an extremely brilliant, cultured psychiatrist and serial killer, who practices cannibalism upon his victims. Lecter's cannibalism is thought to be a kind of revenge fantasy borne from watching his sister be cannibalized. He eats his victims because they represent to him the kind of low, bestial individuals who would kill and eat a small child; he's not only getting back at them, but showing them he's better than they are by consuming them with (no pun intended) exquisite taste, with gourmet recipes and fine wine. He feels his victims—a child molester, an incompetent musician, a census taker rude enough to try to "quantify" him—are as inferior as the deserters who took his sister away from him, and so deserve to die.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah but...you can't have a Great Villain Showdown without the best, either.




Eh. I nominated Palpatine up-thread, and the Emperor beats the Emperor's toady every time (well, except for the last one, but Vader was hardly acting as a villian then).


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 24, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Eh. I nominated Palpatine up-thread, and the Emperor beats the Emperor's toady every time (well, except for the last one, but Vader was hardly acting as a villian than).



 Palpatine *may* beat Vader in the end (which ain't the truth as it's much closer than master/toady) but it doesn't mean that Vader isn't among The Best Villains of All Time.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 25, 2005)

34. The Borg Queen






Am I the only one who had inappropriate thoughts about her?  Just that fact made her truly wrong.....corrupting adolescent geek minds everywhere.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 25, 2005)

35. The Kurgan






The epitome of badass bloodthirsty barbarism, the Kurgan made _Highlander_ the classic that it is now regarded.


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2005)

Undead Pete said:
			
		

> 34. The Borg Queen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, but then Alice Krige is *hot*.  Ever see _Habitat_?  Horrible movie, but she is sooo...


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 25, 2005)

36. Alfred Bester from Babylon 5 (TV Show).  A major figure in Psi-Corps, Bester considered any non-telepath to be automatically inferior.  He was constantly scheming to aid Psi-Corps, which often resulted in the brainwashing and deaths of those who were non-telepaths.  Bester was clearly a supporter of tyranny on Earth.  An intelligent and ruthless opponent, he almost always had a back-up plan.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 25, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> No, but then Alice Krige is *hot*.  Ever see _Habitat_?  Horrible movie, but she is sooo...



Yes, I have.  That is quite a lovely dress she wears throughout the movie.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 25, 2005)

37. Ronald Sandoval from Earth: Final Conflict (TV Show).  Let's face it, he betrayed EVERYBODY!  He was an implanted drone at first, but even after that wore off, he was still a total bastard and sold out earth continually to whatever aliens he could find.

Oh, and I have done my 2 for the day.  Maybe I will try to find a picture of Servalan from Blake's 7 for tomorrow.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 25, 2005)

Particle Man, why are you attaching .doc files?  

Just find an image on the web and put the link between IMG tags.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

38. *Scorpius* - Farscape







From http://www.scifi.com/farscape/characters/scorpius.html: Scorpius has proved to be a formidable enemy to John Crichton and the crew of Moya — he is cold, methodical, intelligent and determined. He is half-Sebacean and half-Scarran, the product of a cruel breeding experiment conducted by the Scarrans. ("Incubator") His hybrid physiology is the reason for the elaborate protective suit he wears: His Sebacean characteristics cannot tolerate the heat radiated by his Scarran side. ("Look at the Princess, Part 3: The Maltese Crichton") The suit, coupled with the cooling rods that must be inserted into his brain and frequently changed as they overheat, allows his two halves to live in equilibrium. A more beneficial quirk of Scorpius' unique physiology enables him see subtle shifts in the energy signatures of living beings — and thereby detect people's lies. ("Incubator")


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

39. *Magneto* - X-men






http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/m/magneto.htm

A constant thorn in the side of the X-men, he's gone from villain to hero back to villain. Always one step ahead of Professor X, he's the consumate bad guy; smart and willing to do whatever it takes to make his plans come to fruition.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Davros the Dalek Emperor*

sorry hiccups


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Davros the Dalek Emperor*






The Kaled scientist Davros discovered that his people were dying due to nuclear contaniments released as a result of the onging war between the Kaled and the Thal of the planet Skaro. 

His solution was to accelerate the mutation of his people. encasing a chosen few in battle suits which he called Daleks. Inorder to eliminate opposition he helped the Thal to defeat the remaining Kaleds and then had his Daleks destroy the Thal, before embarking on a mission to EXTERMINATE across the universe.

However the Dalek turned on him forcing him into suspended animation for 1000+ years where he rebuilt himself into the form of the Dalek Emperor. Emerging he created a new breed of Imperial Daleks who eventually engaged in all out war with the Time Lords leading to the destruction of both races (except of course for Dr Who, the last remaining Time Lord).


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 25, 2005)

*41. Strahd Von Zarovich*






Strahd slew his brother to woo his beautiful fiancee for his own.  He became probably the most well known rpg vampire and has killed many a PC and NPC in Barovia.  His power grew so great that he was likely the first Darklord of the domain of Ravenloft.  He is known to have had at least two other Darlords under his control, Azalin the Lich and Lord Soth.

DM


----------



## drothgery (Jul 25, 2005)

42. Gul Dukat
Star Trek: Deep Space 9

Commander of the Terek Nor station before it was handed over to the Federation (and renamed Deep Space 9) as part of the Cardassian withdrawl from Bajor, he was a sometime enemy and sometime ally for the first few seasons of the show. However, he arranged for the Dominion to enter the Alpha Quadrant in force in order for the military (and Dukat himself) to regain power on Cardassia, and became a rather nasty insane evil villian.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 25, 2005)

*42. Claybore*






Claybore was a sorcer in the Cenotaph Road series by Robert Vardeman.  He was so powerful that he could not be killed outright.  Instead, his parts were scattered all over the universe.  He threatened thousands of worlds even with only a few of his body parts attached.  He caused the deaths of millions of people and is eerily similar to Darth Vader.

DM


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 25, 2005)

Undead Pete said:
			
		

> Particle Man, why are you attaching .doc files?
> 
> Just find an image on the web and put the link between IMG tags.




Don't know how, and had trouble finding it, and am too lazy.  But you can do all of the above, if you feel strongly enough about it, and I will try to put them in my original posts, if I remember.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*43. T1000*

*Bio:* This Advanced Prototype was the last and most advanced design of SKYNET's Infiltrator / Terminator series of HK units. The amount of materials and resources that SKYNET devoted to making the T1000 project a reality was simply staggering, even to the machine intellect. The time and materials that it required to produce one T1000 HK unit was the same time and materials that it took to produce five T500 HK units! However, the tactical ramifications of the very abilities and the existence of the T1000 meant that SKYNET was not only about to achieve a tactical advantage against the Resistance, but within a short time, it would achieve a strategic advantage as well.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 25, 2005)

*I can't do better than Ika Willis, so I will quote her*

44. Servalan

Source: Blake's 7 (british tv show)

(By Ika Willis)

A woman crash-lands alone on a hostile planet in the middle of an intergalactic war. She's wearing a spotless, floor-length, white evening gown, pearls, and high heels. Over the next few hours, does she -

      A: Cry/plead/get captured and wait patiently for rescue?
      Or
      B: Have a blistering snog with a wanted criminal, flirt shamelessly with her host's daughter - then steal a weapon, shoot her host in the back, run off, and attempt to start up an arms trade with the natives? 

If you answered B, well done! You have witnessed the phenomenon that is Servalan, President of the Terran Federation, Ruler of the High Council, Lord of the Inner and Outer Worlds, High Admiral of the Galactic Fleets, Lord General of the Six Armies, and Defender of the Earth. [Me: From Blake's 7 -- heck, she got the leader of the good guys framed for child molesting (down to brainwashing the child to give him false memories!)...how sick is that!]


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

45. Xanatos , David
(Gargoyles) 






This very smart, often ruthless businessman brought a castle from Scotland to New York City to break the 1000 year curse that the Gargoyles were under. When Goliath refused to aid Xanatos in his criminal activities, it led to a feud that last for years. Xanatos tried every classic evil villain trick, even breaking out  the evil clone of the hero with the backwards name, Thailog.
His proposal to Fox was one of the best of all time, as he pointed out that they were genetically compaitble, highly intelligent, had the same goals, and even love each other as much as people like them were capable of the emotion. Classic.
Played to smarmy perfection by Jonathan Frakes, Xanatos could be the best animated tv villian of all time.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*46. Dracula*






 Dracula is inarguably the most famous vampire in the world. He was created by the Irish writer Bram Stoker in his 1897 horror novel of the same name. It is an epistolary novel, that is, told mostly in diaries and letters from the characters, although Stoker also fabricates newspaper clippings, and even uses transcriptions from a dictation machine, then a very new device.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

47. BOWSER
(tons of Mario videogames)






The forgotten form of entertainment, but just as important. The king of all video game bad guys must be mentioned. This giant turtle thing has caused Mario tons of trouble over the years. His insatiable lust for Princess Peach has led this vile villian to kidnap her time and time again, and just when Mario thinks he's found her... sorry, buddy...our princess is in another castle. 
With his well fortified castle, an army of minions from the lowliest Koopa to the powerful witch Kammy, and his own deadly fire-breath, Bowser has more resources at his disposal than anyone.
He hates Mario so much, he has even become a master golfer, tennis player and go-karter just to thwart his arch-enemy.
That's dedication.
And just in case you think Bowser doesn't care, he has even allied with Mario against other threats to the Mushroom Kingdom or Princess Peach. Because if anyone is going to kidnap Peach and stomp on Mario, it has to be Bowser.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*48. Gollum*






 Smeagol/Gollum was born in the year 2430 to a fairly prominent family of hobbits of the Stoor strain near the Gladden Fields. In the year 2463, the day of Smeagol's coming of age, he went fishing with his cousin Deagol. While fishing, Deagol saw something glittering under the surface of the water, dove in after it, and came up with a glittering gold ring. Before even knowing the qualities of the beautiful ring, Smeagol's desire to own it overtook him, and he murdered his cousin for it. Smeagol soon developed many undesirable qualities, like stealing, eavesdropping, and being sneaky whenever he had the opportunity. It was these qualities which got him banished from his household. Cursing his bad luck and his family, he eventually made his way to a gloomy den underneath the Misty Mountains. Living in darkness, he grew to hate the light of the sun and moon, but the moon he would tolerate. Smeagol stayed there for many years until he was unexpectedly visited by Bilbo Baggins, who found Smeagol's ring near the water where he had left it accidently. After the "theft" of his "birthday present", Smeagol found the strength to venture out and pursue the Ring. He wandered far and wide until the year 3017, when he was captured by Sauron. This is how Sauron found out about the name of Baggins. Soon after he was captured by Aragorn, who turned him over to Gandalf, but managed to escape during an orc raid, immediately setting off in search of the Ring. He managed to catch up with Frodo and the Fellowship near the West Gate of Moria, following them through, and betraying them to the orcs. Following them through Moria and Lorien, Gollum was captured by Frodo and Sam near Emyn Muil, after which he faithfully led the pair to Cirith Ungol, and seemed to be changing his ways. In Cirith Ungol though he revealed his true nature, betraying Frodo and Sam to Shelob with the intention of finding the Ring in their discarded clothing. His plan did not work out as intended, and he had to set out after the Ring once more. He caught up with Frodo and Sam at the foot of Mount Doom, where he was cast down by Frodo, and stayed by Samwise out of pity. Frodo was eventually overcome by the power of the Ring at the edge of the Cracks of Doom, where once again he was accosted by Gollum, wrestling for the Ring. In the struffle he managed to bite off Frodo's Ring finger and recovered the One Ring. In a dance of mirth and excitement, he lost himself and fell into the Cracks of Doom, thus fulfilling the quest.


----------



## physicscarp (Jul 25, 2005)

*49. Lex Luthor*

Lex Luthor - the greatest criminal mind of the 20th century.  The ultimate self made man, Luthor is brilliant in regards to science, ecomnomics and human nature.  He despises his archenemy Superman, seeing him as an alien, unworthy of the adoration of the people of his city.  Luthor even successfully ran for and won the presidency of the United States.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

i still have a small list of unheralded 1st round upsets and missing classics. BUT (edit for actual content) I'm still curious... is lame animated Slade the same as cool comic book Deathstroke?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> i still have a small list of unheralded 1st round upsets and missing classics. BUT (edit for actual content) I'm still curious... is lame animated Slade the same as cool comic book Deathstroke?




I still have a lot of missing villains in mind myself. Heck there are still 5 or 6 Star Wars villain missing from the list. We are almost to 50 and if we stop at 64 then I think there will be too many missing classics as well. 

So lets go for 128 and I will open the voting to unlimited submissions. Don't get carried away though.  

PS. Please note the source of your villain. There are a few that I don't know where they come from.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> i still have a small list of unheralded 1st round upsets and missing classics. BUT (edit for actual content) I'm still curious... is lame animated Slade the same as cool comic book Deathstroke?




I'm not sure if he's the same, as I never read the comics, but I think the animated Slade is really cool, hence the reason I nominated him.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

50. *Venom* - Spider-man comics







One of the best, and some would argue *the* best, villians to appear in Spider-man comics. Created by a chance encounter with another being who hated Spider-man, an alien symbiote was forced off of Spider-man by a church bell and fled into the church itself. It found Eddie Brock, a man who had just lost his job and blamed it on Spider-man. Together, the two formed a love/hate relationship; they love the power they have together and they hate Spider-man. Venom is the only villian, beyond the copy-cat symbiotes presented in later comics, who doesn't trigger Spidey's "spider sense." The first ever sighting of Venom in a comic was from an issue where all you see is a hand pushing Peter Parker onto the subway tracks. Peter jumps out of the way and wonders why his spider sense didn't go off. If he only knew...


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 25, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> i still have a small list of unheralded 1st round upsets and missing classics. BUT (edit for actual content) I'm still curious... is lame animated Slade the same as cool comic book Deathstroke?



They are the same person.  I can't remember but i believe slade is an alias.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> They are the same person.  I can't remember but i believe slade is an alias.




You're right. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deathstroke_the_Terminator


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

i know what i meant, but apparently it came out different. 

I already knew that Slade and Deathstroke were the same person, I was just slamming on the Teen Titans cartoon and the fact that they couldn't use the name Deathstroke. The "real" (comics) Deathstroke is MUCH cooler.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*51. Invader Zim*

*Bio:* Zim is a member of the mighty Irken race, a species of aliens whose social hierarchy is based on height. Zim was banished to the planet Foodcourtia to fry things for the remainder of his life for destroying a sizeable portion of an Irken city with a giant robot.
  Upon hearing of Operation Impending Doom II, Zim "quits" being banished and races to the Great Assigning where Irken Elite soldiers are chosen to become Invaders whose mission it is to blend in with the indigenous life forms of their assigned planet and collect intelligence. Zim pleads with the Tallest to assign him a planet, and in a desperate act to get ZIM out of their hair (used figuratively—Irkens have no visible hair), assign him to a Mystery Planet (or alternatively a random point in space), which turns out to be Earth.
  Zim is trying to conquer the Earth, and is generally unsuccesful. He has a penchant for being over-dramatic, and uses ridiculously excessive and elaborate plans to conquer the planet when he obviously has the resources to do so much more efficiently. ZIM's usual disguise consists of some contact lenses and a wig, leaving his green skin clearly visible. He's been known to wear other costumes as well, including an old man disguise and a bear suit. He also owns a high-tech back pack which contains his life support systems and brain. Should it be removed he would die in about half an hour.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

52. *Mr. Crocker* - Fairly Oddparents






Denzel Q. Crocker is the somewhat estranged school teacher of the class Timmy is in. He is the only adult in town (and, in fact, the only person in town outside of Timmy) who believes in Fairy Godparents; as a child, he had fairy godparents of his own, but thanks to a time-travelling Timmy they were taken away. His Godparents were Cosmo and Wanda. While his memory of his godparents was erased, he managed to scrawl "Fairy godparents exist" on the back of a fairy detector, before losing his memory. He is therefore strongly suspicious of the amazing things that happen to Timmy, and he was almost successful in discovering about Timmy's godparents (in which case, they'd have to go away for ever). His trademark is having manic wild takes while loudly uttering the phrase "Fairy Godparents!"


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

53. *Sauron* - Lord of the Rings






You know who he is. He's big, he's bad, and he has as much control over people when he's dead as he did when he was alive.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

54. *Boba Fett* - Star Wars






He's one bad mutha.... 

Shut yo mouth! 

I'm just talkin' bout Fett!

http://www.bobafettfanclub.com/manual/history/index.shtml


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*55. Kingpin*






Wilson Fisk has been a criminal for a long, long time. Due to his large size, he was always picked on. Hence, he developed superb hand-to-hand fighting skills, which allowed him to defend himself and to defeat almost any opponent. That is not fat; it is all muscle. He committed his first murder at a very young age, I believe it was either 12 or 14. After the murder--for which he was never suspected--he began to build a criminal empire. Starting off by leading a small street gang, Fisk used his criminal brilliance to eventually become the Kingpin of Crime. While there has always been competition, for all intents and purposes his syndicate has been the only important one throughout the entire East Coast, and he possesses influence all over the world. To date he has never been arrested for any of his many crimes. This is partly due to his manipulative genius, and partly because he never commits crimes personally anymore. Instead, he has on retainer a huge number of supervillains to do his work for him, such as Bullseye, Typhoid Mary, and the Enforcers (Ox, Fancy Dan, Montana, Snake, and Hammer), not to mention practically every criminal in the New York area. While he has fought Spider-Man, the Punisher and even Captain America, his number one foe has been Matt Murdock, aka Daredevil, "the Man Without Fear."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*56. Wile E. Coyote*






This fellow is the whole reason people watch Roadrunner cartoons. So why are they called "Roadrunner cartoons"??? How many people actually watch for the roadrunner?? NO ONE!!! Poor Wiley, short-changed again. This guy's got battle scars from decades of battles with... well with trucks and TNT and rockets and pretty much anything dangerous that ACME can deliver in 0.2 seconds. For a villain he has to be the most persistant!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*57. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)*






Mumra was an ancient inhabitant of the planet which the Thundercats landed on after Thundara exploded. He was the evil counterpart to the goddess who lived in the white pyramid on the other side of the planet. Basically he was like a local devil. This dude scared the bejeepers out of me when i was younger. He had that empty-eye, loose-wrapping, slavering, clawed lurch that can put a shiver right up your spine. Also I have mummy-phobia. Anyway, I don't think he really had an agenda on this planet before the Thundercats arrived, since he did nothing but bug them once they settled. Was he just terrorizing the local populace (what were those robotic bear things anyway??) or busy raising his henchmen from wee pups? Who knows.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

58. *Number Six* - Battlestar Galatica (new version)






A stunningly beautiful woman, Six poses as a corporate spy and carries on a long-term affair with Dr. Gaius Baltar, in order to gain access to the designs of the Twelve Colonies defense systems. She is, in fact, a human-looking Cylon -- an advanced android bent on the destruction of the human race.

Six is cold and calculating, her every move a cunning means to an end. She has implanted a memory chip into Baltar's brain, allowing her to be ever present and teasing as he flees the Cylons with the Galactica and the last of humanity. She remains visible only to him, a constant reminder of the lustful treachery that resulted in the deaths of billions.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

59. *Galactus* - Marvel comics






He can eat planets. I repeat, _he can eat planets_. 'nuff said.

http://pc59te.dte.uma.es/cdb/series/marvel/galactus.htm


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 25, 2005)

*Arthas the Betrayer*

Once a Paladin in the Order of the Silver Hand, Prince Arthas' reckless actions and desire for vengeance drove him to commit fell deeds.  On his increasingly mad quest for the power necessary to revenge himself on the Undead Scourge, he embraced the demonic sword Frostmourne.  That dreadful blade insinuated the whisperings of the Lich King into Arthas' mind, driving him to the ultimate act of betrayal.  In the end, he became what he hunted, and plunged the human kingdom of Lordaeron, the lands of the High Elves, and even the wizard-city of Dalaran into Darkness.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

61. *Morgan le Fay* - Legends of King Arthur






The half-sister of Arthur, she tricked him into sleeping with her, has his child, and raises this bastard child, Mordred, with the sole purpose of killing Arthur, which he does successfully.

_With soft grey eyes she gloomed & glowered;
With soft red lips she sang a song:
What knight might gaze upon her face,
Nor fare along?

For all her looks were full of spells,
And all her words, of sorcery;
And in some way they seemed to say,
"Oh, come with me!

"Oh, come with me! oh, come with me!
Oh, come with me, my love, Sir Kay!"--
How should he know the witch, I trow,
Morgan le Fay?_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2005)

(Edit  - taken care of by Gomez)

62. Great Cthulhu

"That is not dead which can eternal lie, for in strange eons even death may die.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

Canis,

If I cannot see the whole picture on my computer screen at one time. ITS TOO BIG!!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 58. *Cylons* - Battlestar Galatica (new version)




Didn't the rules say it has to be an individual, not a group? Six works; The Cylons doesn't.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Didn't the rules say it has to be an individual, not a group? Six works; The Cylons doesn't.




Yes, yes it does. 

But I didn't realize it and the Go'auld had already been accepted.

Gomez, I'll update my Go'auld nomination (#25) to one person as well as the Cylon one (#58).


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*63. Agent Smith*

*Appearance:* Matrix trilogy

*Bio:* The main adversary to Morpheus' plan. A sentient program in the Matrix, Smith is able to do almost everything Neo can. Agents are supremely powerful, and no one has every survived a standoff with an Agent before Neo.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 25, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Didn't the rules say it has to be an individual, not a group? Six works; The Cylons doesn't.




Well...that would also disqualify the Go'auld. But I do agree that specifics should be stuck with instead of large groups.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

64. *Snidely Whiplash* - Rocky and Bullwinkle






Whiplash is the stereotypical villain of the silent movie era, wearing black clothing, cape, and a top hat, and twirling his long mustache. He was the antithesis of Do-Right, a picture-perfect stereotype of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police do-gooder.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it does.
> 
> But I didn't realize it and the Go'auld had already been accepted.
> 
> Gomez, I'll update my Go'auld nomination (#25) to one person as well as the Cylon one (#58).





Thanks I was just about to bring that up.   


Dang! I work for 10 minutes on Mr. Smith and someone beat me too it!!!   LOL!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*65. Auric Goldfinger*






James Bond discovers "Operation Grandslam", a plot by Auric Goldfinger and his organization, sponsored by Communist China, to apparently steal the gold from the U.S. Bullion Depository at Fort Knox, Kentucky. Bond later learns that Goldfinger's intention is not to steal the gold, a completely unfeasible goal, but to destroy it by detonating a nuclear bomb within the depository and contaminating the United States's gold reserve, thereby increasing the value of his own gold.
The most famous scene in the film — arguably the most famous scene in any Bond film — is Goldfinger's repartee with the recalcitrant Bond tied down in the path of a laser beam:

_Bond: "Do you expect me to talk?" 
Goldfinger: "No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die."_


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

66. *Professor James Moriarty* - Sherlock Holmes novels






*He is the Napoleon of crime, Watson . . .* - Sherlock Holmes

Professor Moriarty first appeared in Arthur Conan Doyle's tale "The Final Problem", in which Holmes, on the verge of delivering a fatal blow to Moriarty's criminal organisation, is forced to flee to the Continent to escape Moriarty's retribution. Moriarty follows, and the two apparently fall to their deaths whilst locked in mortal combat atop the Reichenbach Falls.

He may have only appeared in "The Final Problem" and "The Valley of Fear," but his reputation, and Holmes' grudging admiration, were mentioned in five other tales.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*67. Freddy Krueger*

*Bio:* Freddy Krueger is not your standard psychopath who pretty much murders without reason; he has an agenda, he's out for revenge. His scarred visage looks pretty darn terrifying, but also offers this villian the opportunity to emote facially. In this first Nightmare, Freddy is also a lot more sinister (unlike the game show host quipper of most of the sequels). And you've got to admit, aside from the "Never Quite Dead" standard feature of most horror bad guys, Freddy had one other incredible power: he could get you anywhere, anytime, as long as you're asleep. Once one of our characters drops off, they're in Freddy's world, a bizarre mix of reality and nightmare.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

Moriarty's got my vote!!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*68. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)*






She started out as Miss Gulch, but the tornado and Dorothy's hallucinations turned her into a witch. She can set fire to stuff, send you to sleep in a field of poppies, and send a flock of flying monkies to get you. Unfortunatley she got into a fight over a pair of shoes with Dorothy and her dog and the girl melted her with a bucket of water. I'm glad most villains don't go down that easily.

_"I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog, too!"

"Who ever thought a little girl like you could destroy my beautiful wickedness?"_


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

69. *General Zod* - Superman II

*KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!*






General Zod, as you should recall, was the lead villain in Superman II. In Superman II, Zod and his cohorts, "Non" and "Ursa", were defeated by Superman. Since then, Zod has been up to a lot of things. As you may have seen in "I-Mockery's Where Are They Now?" piece, Zod had a hard time dealing with the loss of his super powers. He tried out many different ways to adjust to human life: Being a hair stylist, a taxi cab driver, a family man, and even the lead man of a German Industrial Supergroup known as "Zod". But none of these things seemed to really satisfy his needs.

Zod knew that his rightful place on this planet Houston (known to some as "Earth"), was to be ruler. Zod eventually made his way back to Superman's Crystal Palace and was able to restore his own super powers. And now that Superman is in a wheelchair (which Zod swears he had NOTHING to do with), there is no longer anyone on this planet left to oppose him.

So Zod is now assuming his position as your rightful leader.

You have two choices:

1. Take his hand and swear eternal loyalty to Zod.

2. Perish for your defiance. 

The choice is obvious. KNEEL BEFORE ZOD.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*70. Gargamel
*
*Appearance: *Smurfs

*Bio:* Living in a dilapidated hovel on the edge of the forest, Gargamel the horrible sorcerer is evil, cunning and two-faced wizard. He hates the Smurfs and is constantly in pursuit of them but the Smurfs always outwit him and manage to escape. After each setback Gargamel swears he shall be revenged.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

71. *John Doe* - Se7en






John Doe (real name: supposedly unknown) wanted to remind the world about the Se7en deadly sins it was supposed to be avoiding: gluttony, pride, greed, lust, sloth, envy and wrath. And in David Fincher's dark and dingy world, Doe was able to slip into the shadows after each instance in which he left bloody examples of the weak representatives of mankind for the detectives on the case.

The revolting acts of the deranged Mr. Doe eventually made his plans clear but his means even more mysterious. How would he complete the picture he was painting and would the authorities catch him in time? The fact is that John Doe is one of the few villains here to actually win in the end.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 25, 2005)

72. Morgoth, alias Melkor.

The original source of evil on Arda, he was the one who created orcs and corrupted Sauron, who later suceeded him. Morgoth destroyed the power of elvenkind in Middle-Earth through deception and brute force. Balrogs and Dragons knelt before him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgoth


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

73. *Mr. Blonde* - Reservoir Dogs






Vic Vega (Michael Madsen) had seen time in and out of jail, and by the time he found himself in Joe Cabot's office, he was looking for some real work again. Not the type where you punch a time clock and bust your ass carrying boxes around, mind you, but some real gangsta stuff. Big Joe and his boy, Nice Guy Eddie, were more than happy to help out one of their boys, and thought a certain big jewel heist would be perfect for Vic.

Going by the codename "Mr. Blonde," Vic found himself as part of an anonymous gang assembled by Joe to pull off the heist. The plan seemed simple enough until one of the employees pulled the alarm during the robbery. Vic started shooting and didn't stop until he was out safe. This strategy pissed off some of his colorful compadres, namely Mr. White (Harvey Keitel) and Mr. Pink (Steve Buscemi), who verbally blasted away at Mr. Blonde as soon as he arrived at the rendezvous point following the heist. Clutching his soda and wearing a pair of dark black sunglasses, Mr. Blonde asked White: "Are you gonna back all day, little doggie, or are you gonna bite?" Just one of Mr. Blonde's most quotable of quotables.

Eventually, Mr. Blonde would find himself alone with the unluckiest character in Reservoir Dogs, a cop he took hostage and stashed in his trunk. Convinced of a rat in the house, White and Pink demanded to know who had tipped off the cops to the heist, and it was Blonde's job to extract the information. Instead, in one of cinema's now-immortal scenes, Mr. Blonde proclaimed that he didn't care what the cop said; he was going to torture him anyway because he found it "amusing." And then he danced around until he was good and ready... _and sliced off the cop's right ear_.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*74. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)*






 Snow White is born to a queen, who dies shortly after giving birth. The king takes a new wife who is beautiful but very proud. She possesses a magic mirror, to whom she would often ask "Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the fairest of them all?", and to which the mirror would always reply, "You are". But one day when she asks her mirror, it responds, "Queen, you're the fairest where you are, but Snow White is more beautiful by far".
The Queen is jealous, and orders a huntsman to take Snow White into the woods to be killed. She demands that the huntsman return with Snow White's lungs and liver as proof. The huntsman takes Snow White into the forest, but finds himself unable to kill the girl. Instead, he lets her go, and brings the queen the lungs and liver of a wild boar.
Snow White discovers a tiny cottage in the forest belonging to seven dwarves, where she rests. Meanwhile the Queen asks her mirror once again "Who's the fairest of them all", and is horrified when the mirror tells her that Snow White, who is alive and well and living with the dwarves, is still the fairest of them all. Disguised as a farmer's wife, the Queen visits the Dwarfs' cottage where Snow White is staying, and gives her a poisoned apple, which Snow White eats eagerly and immediately falls into a deep magical sleep. When the dwarves find her, they mourn and place her in a glass coffin. The dwarves give chase and the evil queen falls from a cliff and dies. 
Time passes, and a prince travels through the land and sees Snow White in her coffin. The prince is enchanted by her beauty and instantly falls in love with her. He begs the dwarves to let him have the coffin. The prince and his men carry the coffin away, but as they go they stumble, the coffin jerks and the piece of poison apple flies out of Snow White's mouth, awakening her. The prince then declares his love and soon a wedding is planned.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

75. *Terminator* - The Terminator






The Terminator had a job to do and nothing was about to get in its way. It hunted down Sarah Connor, a seemingly-unimportant waitress. It killed extras at will and took out an entire police station. Ruthless and determined, it came within a pneumatic press of completing its mission.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey, mine is 72, this is what happens when the thread is too active.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*76. Skeletor*

*Appearance:* He-Man and the Masters of the Universe

*Bio:* The most vile being in the universe, Skeletor is He-Man's evil opposite. Once he was an ordinary but wicked alchemist called Keldor until his magic backfired, burnt off his skin and turned him into the horrific skull-faced Skeletor. He rules the dark hemisphere of Eternia with an iron evil fist and lives deep within Snake Mountain.
With his powerful black magic and crazed technology, he is determined to learn the Secret of Grayskull from the orb of power and use the knowledge to conquer and enslave the universe. But first he must defeat the mighty He-Man and the Masters of the Universe.

Skeletor was a by-the-book evil overlord, from his raspy voice to his megalomania to his incompetent flunkies. While the ram's head staff was a nice Satanic touch, he really didn't add anything to the genre.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Hey, mine is 72, this is what happens when the thread is too active.





It's ok. I would rather have a active thread than a slow one.    And we can just edit the numbers anyway.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*77. Pinhead*

*Appearance:* Hellraiser

*Bio:* Pinhead originated as Captain Elliot Spenser, a British Army veteran who served in World War I, and explorer. His transition into Pinhead, the angel of suffering and leader of the Cenobites, came about through his opening of the demonic Lament Configuration.
  Pinhead needs to be purposefully summoned, as the Lament Configuration must be opened for the Cenobites to enter the world. Pinhead kills not indiscriminately, nor for vengeance; he kills because he was conjured from Hell by the opener of the puzzle box.
Pinhead also does not kill quickly; he and the Cenobites are well-versed in torture. Death does not end the suffering of his victims, either, as the victims are brought to hell, where (in Pinhead's words), "We have an eternity to know your flesh."


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

78. *Cruella de Ville* - 101 Dalmations







She wanted to make a coat out of puppies. *Puppies*! Pure evil through and through.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*79. The Gunslinger (Westworld)*






A amusement park for rich vacationers. The park provides its customers a way to live out their fantasies through the use of robots that provide anything they want. Two of the vacationers choose a wild west adventure. However, after a computer breakdown, they find that they are now being stalked by a rogue robot gunslinger


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

80. *Tony Montana* - Scarface






*Say hello to my little friend!*

A Cuban refugee named Tony Montana comes to America for the American Dream. Montana then becomes the king in the drug world as he ruthlessly runs his empire of crime in Miami, Florida. Goes out in a extremely memorable blaze of glory.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

81. *Mickey Knox* - Natural Born Killers






Half of the team of Mickey and Mallory, two psychotic killers out on a wild ride of murder and mayhem. Absolutely no redeeming qualities, as opposed to a lot of movie villains, but still ends up loved by the media (in the movie).


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*82. Casanova Frankenstein*

*Appearance: *Mystery Men

*Bio:* Casanova Frankenstein is a criminal genius, armed with a variety of deadly gadgets. His little finger's nail is extremely sharp and apparently potentially deadly.
  Casanova Frankenstein once kept Champion City in a grip of fear, controlling several gangs such as the Disco Boys and the Furriers, sending them to carry out his evil machinations. Eventually the heroic Captain Amazing captured him, and he was sentenced to be imprisoned in an insane asylum, where he spent the next twenty years.
  In the late 1990's things began to go his way again. He seduced his therapist, Dr.Annabel Leek, who got him a hearing to discuss whether or not he had been cured and could be released back into society.
  Casanova also gathered together his old gangs, and explained his plans to destroy the city using a reality warping device. The Mystery Men burst in on this party (literally), and captured or killed most of the gang members. Casanova tried to use his hostage to hold off the heroes, but Mr.Furious tapped into his rage, and faced the villain mano a mano. After a brief battle, Casanova Frankenstein was thrown into the energy stream of his reality warping device, where his body was ripped apart by the forces contained within.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

83. *Jason Voorhees* - Friday the 13th movies






The Energizer Bunny of murder. He keeps going and going and going and going...

Originally a murder victim in Friday the 13th, the sequel brought him back as a cold blooded killer who stopped at nothing to slaughter his victims. Nothing fancy about this bad boy. He's focused and he won't stop killing. Ever.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

nevermind!


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

84. *Jabba the Hutt* - Star Wars: Return of the Jedi






A loathsome slug of a gangster, Jabba the Hutt was the preeminent kingpin of crime in the Outer Rim Territories. Basing his operations out of Tatooine, the Hutt had his pudgy fingers in a number of lucrative and unsavory rackets -- slavery, gunrunning, spice-smuggling, extortion and more.

Jabba's physical appearance was as repulsive as his decadence. A hefty Hutt, Jabba resembled a worm-like slug, with a legless, tapered body coated in slime. A wide, drooling toothless grin split his flat face, and two yellow-red reptilian eyes stared covetously from his immense head. Jabba surrounded himself with the shiftless dregs of society, ensuring his protection with a screen of henchmen and hired guns. He lived in an opulent if sand-scarred palace out in the Tatooine deserts.

Jabba's depravity was legendary. He kept himself entertained by torturing and humiliating his subjects. He kept scantily-clad slave girls chained to his throne for his amusement. When fickle, Jabba would send his prize possessions to a ghastly end. For example, the beautiful Twi'lek slave Oola was fed to the terrible rancor monster living beneath Jabba's throne room when she failed to amuse him.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

*85. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)*







Robert Mitchum gave what some consider his finest performance in a precedent-setting, unpopular, and truly terrifying role as John Powell, the sleepy-eyed, diabolical, self-appointed serial killer/Preacher with psychotic, murderous tendencies while in pursuit of $10,000 in cash.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 25, 2005)

*86. Pennywise the Dancing Clown*

*Appearance:*

*Bio:* Pennywise was actually the psychic projection of an alien creature ("It") living in the sewers of the small 1960s town of Derry, Maine. About every 30 years the creature awoke from hibernation and lured young children to their doom. The adults of the town were aware of the creature but strangely never interfered with its feeding. Then one day, seven local 12-year-old children (dubbed "the Lucky Seven") realized that evil lurked in their midst, and so they challenged the creature's hold on their town. After an initial encounter, the children believed they had defeated the creature, but thirty years later "It" reappears and kills more children. 
In a final battle in the creature's  subterranean lair, "It" reveals itself as a huge insect and the remaining five adults slay the alien beast for good. Eddie being the last casualty of the group ("It" kills him with his insect claws). Tim Curry (of The Rocky Horror Picture Show fame) played the role of Pennywise, the child killing clown.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

87. Angelus
(Buffy and Angel)






The evil inside Angel, Angelus is responsible for many acts to vile to mention. 
He was cursed with a soul, but the curse was broken when Angel finally experienced true happiness with his love Buffy, and Angelus was once again released.  
He hurt Buffy in every way possible, slaughted someone very close to the Scooby gang, and was about to unleash Hell itself on Sunnydale until Buffy finally put an end to him.
While Angel has returned, the worst fear of the Buffyverse good guys is that Angelus will eventually escape once more.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

Pennywise should be 86 and Angelus should be 87.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

88. Bob
(Twin Peaks)






Who killed Laura Palmer? 
Who led numerous teenage girls astray, did unspeakable things with them, and left a trail of bodies behind him?
Bob.
The scariest villian to ever hit TV.
(And for those who haven't seen Twin Peaks, this isn't a spoiler. Watch the show anyway. DVDs next year)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 25, 2005)

*89. Spider-Carnage*











Biography:  Debuted in the cartoon episode, Spider Wars: I Really, Really Hate Clones.  From Scarecrow's Episode Guide: 







> The Beyonder now takes Spider-Man to an alternate dimension, where Spider-Man encounters...5 other Spider-Men! Scarlet Spider then recounts the story how in his home dimension, Spider-Man was cloned. This drove Spider-Man to a life of crime, where he started working with the Kingpin, and eventually bonded with the Carnage symbiot to become Spider-Carnage. Now, Spider-Carnage is about to connect a bomb and time dilation accelerator into a weapon powerful enough to destroy all of reality.




It's important to note that the five other Spider-Men were only able to defeat Spider-Carnage because in one reality Uncle Ben wasn't dead.  Spider-Carnage had the insanity of Carnage (Cletus Kasady) and the smarts of Peter Parker.  It was beautiful.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

90. *Jack Torrence* - The Shining






The snarling maniacal glare of Jack Nicholson eats up the screen in Kubrick’s horror opus masterfully adapted from Stephen King’s compulsively chilling novel about a haunted hotel and a family of terrorized caretakers. Recovering alcoholic Jack Torrence isn’t your average beer drinking happy hour regular: he’s more the psychopathic murderous type whose idea of a good night is chasing his family around the house with an axe while gleefully announcing his own arrival. Nicholson’s wily eyed, intensely infectious performance of a writer rapidly spiraling towards insanity is a crazily charismatic treat for generations of horror fans. “I’m not gonna hurt ya,” is Jack’s way of reassuring his victims: “I’m just gonna bash your brains in!”

BTW, the famous line "Here's Johnny!" was ad-libbed by Nicholson.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

91. *Graf Orlock* - Nosferatu






Living in secluded darkness for hundreds of years doesn’t help anybody’s social skills, but getting out and about during daylight isn’t exactly an option for Count Orlock, the snarling grumpy resident of an old worn out castle. Trouble brews when Graf decides to move from his crumbling home to a city after a visit from a curious real estate agent whose wife becomes the center of Orlock’s obsessions. As the extremely creepy Orlock Max Shreck is brilliant – his excessively long fingernails and scrawny appearance created a triumph of early cinematic make up, and his foreboding presence generates some unforgettable chills. Orlock is the screen’s most charismatic vampire, and one of the oldest too – but his legend lives on through horror nostalgia buffs and cinema study classes.

I get chills everytime I see this guy.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

92. The villian from Unbreakable

This one does get a spoiler block, but if you still haven't seen it...shame on you!

[sblock] 






92. Mr. Glass

This one is such a loony, he believed there had to be a perfect specimen to explain why his body is so frail and weak. So he left a path of destruction behind him, a supervillian looking for his archenemy. When he was a kid, the other kids made fun of him. They called him MR. GLASS. 
[/sblock]


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

93. Darth Maul






Why? Just look at him.
He's evil.
He gets his own cool music and paces like a panther. 
Plus he's got a nifty two-bladed lightsaber and cuts Jedi in half.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 25, 2005)

94: Spike

Appearance Buffy the Vampire Slayer: 

The only vampire to slay two slayers and nearly take out buffy, he was bad even when he was suppose to be good.  Despite obvious weeknesses and many heads up meetings with buffy, he managed to survive all the way until the end.  Wheras Angel enjoyed torture and the art of the kill, Spike was solely into the victory brought on by the kill.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 25, 2005)

*95.Shadow King*

Before Xavier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After Xavier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Biography: Even though Xavier soundly defeated him the first time, he lived on in the astral plane.  He took over Rogue, Moira Taggert and Colossus at one point in time and countless other powerful mutants.  When Xavier tried to stop him again, the Shadow King made him a cripple...on the astral plane despite Xavier being the best telepath in the world.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 25, 2005)

96. Evil Willow

Appearance: Buffy the Vampire Slayer 

One of the best character developments in TV history, since the fourth season we had seen Willow slowly become more dependant on magic.  In Season Six it all broke loose after her girlfriend was killed.  Previously we had seen glimmers of the evil willow in previous episodes as a vampire.  We knew that ultimate power ultimately corrupts. 

In Season six, Evil Willow filleted the killer and was one fireball away from killing the slayer.  She knew she was the true power behind Buffy.  No other power could stop her only the most unlikely person was able to stop her from destroying the world.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

97. Diana
( V )






Single, sexy, overly-ambitious, lizard-alien chick into eating large rodents, mind control, and red jumpsuits seeks planet full of water and tasty humans to bring home for dinner.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 25, 2005)

98. Ultron






The baddest villian for the biggest superhero team. The Avengers always know that they've been in a battle after a meeting with Ultron. 
Created by Avenger Henry Pym (aka Ant-Man1, Giant-Man1, Yellowjacket) based on his own brain patterns, Ultron developed an irrational hatred of his "father" and his "mother" the Wasp.  
Ultron is also responsible for using Wonder Man's brain patterns to make the Vision, who has since gone on to become a mainstay on the Avengers. And for using the Wasp to create the android Jocasta, intended as a mate, but who also took on a heroic personality and became an Avenger.
With so many close connections to the Avengers, Ultron upgrades himself and returns often to get revenge on those he hates. 
His genius intelligence and adamantium body make him a for worthy of the entire team of Earth's mightiest heroes.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*99. Cigarette Smoking Man*






The Cigarette Smoking Man (sometimes called CSM, Cancerman, or, by some fans, That Black-Lunged S.O.B.) is a fictional character played by William B. Davis on the 1990s television series The X-Files. The Cigarette Smoking Man oversaw Scully's debriefing and disposed of her evidence in the show's pilot episode, and eventually developed into the series' primary antagonist. The character is known initially only by this nickname because he is almost always seen chain-smoking Morley cigarettes, and is usually surrounded by clouds of smoke.
On the surface, it may seem that CSM merely tries to antagonize Fox Mulder and Dana Scully, but there is much more to him. He is involved in the Syndicate, a shadow organization within the United States government that exists to hide from the public the fact that aliens are visiting Earth. The CSM is the one who knows the truth, and Mulder is the one trying to find it out. However, CSM's reasons are much more complex than simply the desire to hide the truth. Therefore, the character can not be described as purely 'good' or 'bad'.
According to his fictionalized memoirs, depicted in the episode "Musings of a Cigarette Smoking Man", he assassinated both John F. Kennedy and Martin Luther King. He also fixed the Super Bowl to ensure that the Buffalo Bills would never win a championship.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

100. *Destro* - GI Joe






The true mastermind behind all of Cobra's most evil plans. He let the buffoon Cobra Commander think he was in charge while he schemed of ways to take over the world and kill many Joes in the process.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

101. *Bullseye* - Daredevil comics






One of the coolest comic villains, he can take anything, *anything*, and make it into a lethal weapon with one quick flick of the wrist because he never misses.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

102. Iago.  
Othello, Act 1, Scene 3.
Thus do I ever make my fool my purse:
For I mine own gain'd knowledge should profane,
If I would time expend with such a snipe.
But for my sport and profit. I hate the Moor:
And it is thought abroad, that 'twixt my sheets
He has done my office: I know not if't be true;
But I, for mere suspicion in that kind,
Will do as if for surety. He holds me well;
The better shall my purpose work on him.
Cassio's a proper man: let me see now:
To get his place and to plume up my will
In double knavery--How, how? Let's see:--
After some time, to abuse Othello's ear
That he is too familiar with his wife.
He hath a person and a smooth dispose
To be suspected, framed to make women false.
The Moor is of a free and open nature,
That thinks men honest that but seem to be so,
And will as tenderly be led by the nose
As asses are.
I have't. It is engender'd. Hell and night
Must bring this monstrous birth to the world's light.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*103. Mr. Edward Hyde*






Dr. Jekyll acting on the theory that it was possible to polarize and separate these two aspects created a potion that could change a man into an embodiment of his evil side, thereby also making pure his good side. After using the potion on himself, Jekyll became physically smaller as his evil nature became predominant; this persona was called Edward Hyde. After a few trial runs as Hyde, Jekyll soon began to undergo this change regularly in order to indulge in all the forbidden antisocial pleasures that he would never commit as Jekyll. However, the Hyde aspect himself began to grow stronger and beyond Jekyll's ability to control it with a counter-agent. After Hyde had committed murder, Jekyll decided to stop taking the potion, but eventually the addiction to the Hyde form proved too strong to resist, and he took the potion again.

Jekyll eventually began to change into Hyde without the potion, and the potion's counter-agent began to lose its effectiveness until Jekyll could only remain in his original form while the potion was in his system. Eventually Jekyll ran out of the unique components to the potion, and in particular a "salt" of which he had initially acquired quite a large quantity. New supplies of this salt did not produce an effective potion, which he initially attributed to an impurity in the new supplies, but finally concluded that it was the initial order that was impure, and that an "unknown impurity" in it was vital to its effectiveness. As he had no way of acquiring any more of this impure salt, he was doomed to remain as Hyde permanently.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*104. Dorian Gray*






_"...I shall grow old, and horrible, and dreadful. But this picture will remain always young. It will never be older than this particular day of June.... If it were only the other way! If it were I who was to be always young, and the picture that was to grow old! For that--for that--I would give everything! Yes, there is nothing in the whole world I would not give! I would give my soul for that!"_

_"When they entered, they found hanging upon the wall a splendid portrait of their master as they had last seen him, in all the wonder of his exquisite youth and beauty. Lying on the floor was a dead man, in evening dress, with a knife in his heart. He was withered, wrinkled, and loathsome of visage. It was not till they had examined the rings that they recognized who it was."_


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

105. *Death* - "Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3






Personally, "Nothing in the Dark" is my favorite Twilight Zone episode of all time. Death was played by a young Robert Redford.

A lonely and paranoid old woman refuses to leave the confines of the condemned building she occupies for fear that "Mr. Death" is waiting for her outside the door.

Gladys Cooper gives a compelling lead performance as Wanda Dunn, a woman who has shut herself off from the world almost completely. Yet there's still some memory of the life she lived before she spotted "Mr. Death", a being she believes to be a real living entity, still some compassion for the injured policeman Harold Belden (Robert Redford) whom she tries to nurse back to health inside her home after he's been shot right outside of her door, still some desire for company as she takes the chance to take him in even though she fears at first he might indeed be "Mr. Death" in disguise. She talks to him about her life and how her struggle for survival, to hide away from "Mr. Death", has lead her away from the world of light she once so greatly loved and enjoyed, lead her away from the outside world to one where she's constantly inside in darkness, ever alert in fear her enemy should spot a weakness in her defense, aware her life is not one many would want to have but yet she still clings on to life, refusing to give in to death.

In the end, Death admits to being who is and leads her away. Death is played as a sauve character who ends up tricking an old woman to get her to die.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

106. *Evil Ash* - Army of Darkness






When Ash split in two, he killed the "Evil Ash" who ended up coming back to lead the army of the dead.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 26, 2005)

*107. Jon Irenicus*

Well, since video game villains can be included...

107. Jon Irenicus






*Game:* Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn

*Description:*  The main baddie in Baldur's Gate II, Jon Irenicus is a twisted, evil mage who imprisons you at the start of the game.  Over the course of BG2, he'll torture you, kill your companions, kidnap your childhood friend, sic his vampire sister on you, and even _steal your soul._  In addition to being incredibly evil, the character of Irenicus is brought to life by great voice acting and a backstory that makes his motives believable.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*105. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)*






Priest of Set; former royal advisor to the King of Stygia. Thoth-Amon was reputed to be the most powerful sorcerer of the Hyborian era. However, for a number of reasons his powers waxed and waned. At times he has possessed virtually limitless power, and at others he could only manage a few simple tricks. Apparently, with time and preparation, he can amass large amounts of power. He has been shown to transfer his mind into that of lesser creatures, project his essence across great distances to contact others, project bolts of magical force and form shields, levitate objects, animate inanimate objects, mentally manipulate others, teleport, and summon and control demonic creatures. A large degree of his powers were dependent on his Serpent Ring, a power source apparently tied to Set.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

109. *Julian Sark* - Alias






There is much that is not known about Sark. He spent most of his youth in England although it is believed that he was born in Galway, Ireland. He is apparently very wealthy as a result of an inheritance from his father, Andrian Lazarey, a descendant of the Romanovs. He was co-leader of the North American branch of the Covenant although he routinely changes his alliances, having previously worked underneath Irina Derevko, then known as "the Man". Sark was involved in an affair with the NSC turncoat, Lauren Reed, who was the wife of Michael Vaughn, and later claimed to have been in love with her.

Sark is the dashing young bad guy in Alias. His smarmy attitude often reflects his ability to foil plans for his capture; however, he has been imprisoned by the CIA twice so far. He is generally the right-hand man to others, rarely taking the role of leader for himself. Only Sark seems to know to whom his true allegiance is owed.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 100. *Destro* - GI Joe
> 
> 
> The true mastermind behind all of Cobra's most evil plans. He let the buffoon Cobra Commander think he was in charge while he schemed of ways to take over the world and kill many Joes in the process.



I love your posts reveal (good choice) ... but come on... who EVER died on G.I. Joe. 

You had to be pretty inept to die on G.I. Joe


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I love your posts reveal (good choice) ... but come on... who EVER died on G.I. Joe.
> 
> You had to be pretty inept to die on G.I. Joe




 

On the cartoon, that was true. But in the comics, a lot of them died. And not just after they were picked up by Dark Horse. When they were still with Marvel, I remember a bunch of Joes, including Quick Kick, were actually executed by Cobra. Pretty heady stuff when you're 12.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

110. *Raistlin Majere* - Dragonlance






Rasitlin is absolutely cynical and sarcastic. He takes joy from seeing others at fault—a clear representation of his superiority complex. However, due to his physical weakness, permanent asthma (and Caramon's physical superiority, more sociable attitude) he represents a slight inferiority complex as well; which forges the core of his jeolousy he feels for his twin brother in his early life—which later dissolves through his achivements.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*111. Lord Soth*






Evil, pure evil. The one name that signifies corruption and evil is Lord Soth of Dargaard Keep, the Knight of the Black Rose. 

Some say the elfmaid's curse still echoes throughout the mountains around the castle. Others claim Lord Soth repeats the words to fill the silence of his long and sleepless nights. The flames took Soth's life that night, but he did not die. Blackened and burned, he was reborn as an unliving, undead creature of evil. He still wears the charred armor of a Knight of Solamnia, but the rose emblem that once told of his honor was scorched and twisted by the fire. It is by this corrupted symbol - the black rose - that many know Soth; and for more than three hundred years he has walked the earth, doing the bidding of the most evil of evil deities, Takhisis, Queen of Darkness.


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 26, 2005)

Blinky the red monster
Pac-Man

Pinky has the tactical acumen to swing around the maze and intercept Pac-Man, while chicken-hearted Inky seems to actively avoid confrontations.  And where the hell is Clyde going?  But Blinky is the fiercest pursuer, following hot on your heels and mercilessly devouring your quarters while you struggle you way through the maze.  And while Blinky's hot pursuit often means he is the first to fall when you eat the magic pill and embark on your rampage of vengance, he always comes back to haunt you again.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

113. *Delilah* - The legend of Sampson and Delilah






Betrayed her love and cut his hair, the source of his power, after being offered a great sum of money by the Philistines.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

114. *Prince John* - Disney's Robin Hood







There's nothing Prince John loves more than power, unless perhaps it's gold. He'll do anything to get either, even steal from his own subjects. It's not so difficult -- he stole his brother's crown, after all. He may be a cowardly, scheming, thumb-sucking, royal crybaby, but he's the closest thing England's got to a king while Richard is away on crusade. Meanwhile, "Rob the poor to feed the rich" is Prince John's motto. True to his pledge he travels the countryside with his sycophant sidekick Sir Hiss in tow, spreading taxes and misery wherever he goes. If only his beloved "mummy" could see him now! It all seems so easy -- until Nottingham and that wily bandit Robin Hood. Vain and pretentious, Prince John falls for the outlaw's flattery and tricks, getting his gold and jewels stolen right out from under his very nose. Now he wants Robin Hood dead and will use every evil trick in his book to see that foxy bandit captured and tax-collecting resumed.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*115. Lloth*






Lloth, The Spider Queen. Many drow worship her above all else. She is as deadly as she is beautiful. A black spider with the head of a drow female, she ensues chaos, darkness, evil, and destruction whereever she goes. She is known for her trickery. As well as bringing about some of the best assassins. Spiders are sacred to her and a quick painful death comes to any who kill a spider.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

116. *The Clown* - Spawn






"Send in the clowns..." Yeah, right. And die laughing. The fact is, this clown is a demon. He just doesn't walk around looking like one. Maybe "cause I don't want to, that's why."

"See, it's like this. There was once this demon, devoted to beloved boss. And this demon's job was making his master's lay about Hellspawns into razor-sharp fighting machines. The problem is, they're humans, or were, and humans are pathetic. They're not fit to wear the uniform, but I gotta go along with it, orders are orders."

"So, anyway, what did I, err… this demon do, was nothing else but force these saps into using their powers, expending energy. Most of 'em don't need to be pushed, but some, well, you can lead a horse to water but you can't always drown 'em. Some Hellspawn need learning and that's where this demon comes in big time." "Well, let me tell you, the job stinks. After thousands of years and dozens of Hellspawns, a demon can only take so much. They always manage to wriggle off the hook, or get konked by some angel bitch, or just plain refuse to budge. A miserable gig."

"Nah, they've never kicked his butt. I mean, this demon's bad. So, along comes the Master's new favorite and by now, well, the demon's about had it 'cause he knows he can do a better job. But no, the Master says make this guy into some kind of evil fearless leader. No prob. The demon figures he'll push him here, shove him there and the guy'll fall into line. Does he? No way! So, the demon rips his heart out, but the Spawn is still kicking, so the demon gets real pissed and lays into him. And then, the Master says "Bad doggy!" and whips the demon's butt just for doing his job. So, now the demon's stuck being a clown, "cause he can't change back."

"But this demon's smart. There's more than one way to disembowel a kitty, right? So he decides to screw up everything the Hellspawn cares about. He goes after the guy's ex-family; "ex" cause he's dead, right? And figures the guy'll cave. That or the Master'll figure out that he should use demons, not these worthless humans, for his officers. So, the demon clown goes to it, ruining the new Spawn's old life so he'll finally get on with it and do some evil, or die trying. And it's worked 'til this very day."

"Okay, so the tale has to have a moral, right? Hah! How about humans are stupid? No? How about in the end, everybody gets what they deserve? Works for me. Now hand over those fries."


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

117. *Bhaal* - Forgotten Realms






One of the Dead Three, Bhaal was originally a mortal, who along with Bane and Myrkul took the portfolios of the ancient deity Jergal. Bhaal was god of death, especially violent or ritual death.

Patron of Assassins, Bhaal was feared throughout Faerûn - especially in the island realm of the Moonshaes. A wholly evil, debased and sadistic god, Bhaal was served by the goddesses Talona and Loviatar and in turn served Bane (Myrkul, to a lesser extent, was also his master).

He was a Lawful Evil Intermediate Power, and his symbol was a skull encircled by a counterclockwise orbit of drops of blood. His divine Realm was the Throne of Blood (in Third Edition D&D, part of the Barrens of Doom and Despair).


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> On the cartoon, that was true. But in the comics, a lot of them died. And not just after they were picked up by Dark Horse. When they were still with Marvel, I remember a bunch of Joes, including Quick Kick, were actually executed by Cobra. Pretty heady stuff when you're 12.



Wow, sounds awesome.  I"ll have to actually pick up the books next time I'm in a comic store.  I just always pegged that the comics translated the cartoons.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

118. *Bane* - Batman






Born to serve the life sentence of his father, Bane's childhood and early adult life were spent behind the walls of Pena Duro, an infamous prison located in Santa Prisca. There, he read as many books as he could grab his hands on, and built up his body in the prison's gymnasium. He became a test subject for a mysterious drug known as Venom, which had killed its other subjects. It nearly killed him at first, but he survived and found its effects enhanced his physical strength.

Years later Bane escaped Pena Duro, along with several accomplices (his friends Trogg, Zombie and Bird). His ambitions turned to destroying Batman, whom he had heard tales of while serving his sentence. Bane was convinced that the demonic bat that haunted his dreams since childhood was a representation of the Batman.

Bane destroyed the walls of Arkham Asylum, allowing its deranged inmates to escape into Gotham City, where Batman spent three months rounding them up, running himself to exhaustion, and then returned to Wayne Manor, where Bane awaited him. He fought Batman, defeated him, and delivered the coup de grace: he broke Batman's back and threw him to the streets of Gotham.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

119. *Bill Sikes* - Oliver Twist






He is a career criminal associated with Fagin. He owns a bull terrier named Bullseye, whom he beats until he is in stitches. He is almost psychotic - very violent and aggressive, prone to sudden bursts of extreme behaviour. 

A brutal professional burglar brought up in Fagin’s gang. Sikes and Nancy are lovers, and he treats both her and his dog Bull’s-eye with an odd combination of cruelty and grudging familiarity. His murder of Nancy is the most heinous of the many crimes that occur in the novel.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*120. Ernst Stavro Blofeld * 






Ernst Stavro Blofeld is the archenemy of MI6 secret service agent James Bond and head of the evil terrorist organization, S.P.E.C.T.R.E. Blofeld usually appears accompanied by a white Angora cat. Despite the fact that he is perfectly willing to murder millions to further his goals, Blofeld has a few professional scruples. For instance, in Thunderball he learned that during a standard fundraising kidnapping mission of a young girl, the responsible agent sexually molested her. In response, Blofeld had the agent killed as punishment and returned the girl and half the ransom to her father as compensation. His reasons had nothing to do with morality, but rather with the importance of S.P.E.C.T.R.E. being known for keeping their word to those they did their "business" with.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

121 - *Lady Deathstrike* - X-men






Yuriko Oyama's father was Lord Dark Wind (Kenji Oyama), a Japanese crime lord and criminal scientist who created the adamantium-to-bone bonding process. She teamed up with Daredevil to free her lover, Kiro, from her father's servitude; when Darkwind was slain the devoted Kiro chose suicide to honor his master. Distraught, Yuriko belatedly embraced her father's ideals and sought to track down whoever dishonored him. Her trail led to Wolverine, whose skeleton had been bonded with adamantium. Deathstrike sought to kill him to right the wrong of the theft and thus restore her family's honor, but she was defeated by Vindicator of Alpha Flight. Yuriko then went to the Mojoverse and Spiral's "body shoppe" where she received extensive cybernetic enhancements including adamantium bones and talons.

Lady Deathstrike was once a member of the team of criminal cyborgs called the Reavers, led by Donald Pierce, who once managed to successfully defeat the X-Men. The Reavers have since been annihilated by the Sentinels, and Yuriko has been operating independently.

At times she has resigned her quest to kill Logan and has even worked with them cooperatively toward a common goal as she did in X-Men Annual 2000. (In this case the goal was to defeat Stryfe). However she still remains a mercenary and assassin. Despite all this, Yuriko is set apart from many of the X-Men's foes in that she adheres to an honor code. Yuriko is emotionally disturbed.

Recently, it was revealed that Deathstrike retains little of her physical humanity. As Rogue was unable to absorb her memories through touch as she could a normal human, Rogue concluded that Yuriko is currently more machine than human.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

122 - *Napoleon the Pig* - Animal Farm

Napoleon struggled with Snowball, a fellow pig, for power after the animals took control of Manor Farm. To secure his power, Napoleon ordered his attack dogs to chase Snowball away from the farm. After this, he executed any animal who he believed was affiliated with Snowball. To prevent the animals from accusing him from breaking the Seven Commandments, Squealer altered them, giving Napoleon even greater power. At the end of the book, Napoleon and the other pigs act just like humans, wearing clothes, smoking, and even walk upright.

Instead of acting for the good of the animals, Napoleon the pig only acted for himself and eventually acted just like humans. The true side of Napoleon becomes evident after he slaughters so many animals for plotting against him. He even hires a pig to sample his food for him to make certain that no one is trying to poison him.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

*Last one for me*

123 - *Plankton* - Spongebob Squarepants






Plankton is a, well, plankton about the size of, well, a plankton. He is Mr. Krabs's business rival. He runs a competing restaurant called The Chum Bucket, where no one eats, located directly across the street from The Krusty Krab. Plankton has a number of plans to put Eugene Krabs out of business, all of which involve getting a hold of the secret recipe for the "Krabby Patty" served at The Krusty Krab. He frequently plays on the trusting nature of Spongebob to try and get at it. Plankton is about the same age as Mr. Krabs. Plankton lives at The Chum Bucket with Karen, his computer "wife".

Plankton's various plans to steal the formula have ranged from infiltrating the Krusty Krab in a robot look-alike of Mr. Krabs to disguising himself as Patrick Star in order to get SpongeBob to reveal the formula to him. Occasionally, Plankton's goals do not relate to the Krabby Patty formula, such as trying to build an even bigger Chum Bucket on Goo Lagoon, and winning the Fry Cook Games. SpongeBob, believing that Plankton was misunderstood, once tried to be his friend, which Plankton (unsuccessfully) took advantage of.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok. Someone else do the last 5 so we can start the voting.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2005)

There are two #42s, if that helps.

Also,

The Dominator.
124. Glen Cook's Black Company Novels (original trilogy)






An immensely powerful and evil sorcerer who bound 11 only slightly less evil and powerful wizards into his service and built an empire. He could not be killed by the forces that defeated him the first time, and his various attempts at resurrection forced the forces of Good and Evil to ally against him.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2005)

125. The Dark One.
Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time.






Extraplanar evil entity that intends to destroy the world and remake it in his own image; his minions have created large swaths of destruction whenever allowed to run free.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 26, 2005)

126. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show: Movie) (Played by Tim Currie)

A new take on a classic mad scientist inventing new life (to have sex with, of course).  Famously seduces both the ingenue and her man, just for kicks.  He also kills one of his servant's boyfriends and displays the body in a cannibalicious manner.

And hey, he sings!

http://www.rockyhorror.com/images/pix10.jpg

I suggest that #42b (Claybore) become #128, so we now only need one more!


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 26, 2005)

I was gonna suggest the lich from Order of the Stick, but I came up with an even more iconic one...

Ms. Frost!  The ruthless Satanic DM hottie from Jack Chick's celebrated Dark Dungeons.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 26, 2005)

And I just remembered Madame Winter (Madame L'Hiver) from The Three Musketeers.  A scheming woman who caused no end of trouble for our heroes, including the murder of the lead's only love.

Would this be 129 (because of the 2 42's) or 128?  Ah well.  If she is dropped she is dropped.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 26, 2005)

On the off chance someone gets disqualified,  I was hoping to squeeze the Lord of Blades in before we hit 128. 
This guy is a little bit of the best of the list above and has the potential to become just as good as any of them.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

I know I posted a lot simply because not that many other people were posting. Feel free to bump a few of mine for others.


----------



## warlord (Jul 26, 2005)

If its not to late I wanna nomintae Faith from Buffy and Angel. After all she is the Dark Slayer.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Well Nominations are Closed and we have our List! Thanks for the input from everyone. I will post the first round match ups tomorrow!


----------



## Szatany (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 116. *The Clown* - Spawn



IIRC, his name was Violator.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Szatany said:
			
		

> IIRC, his name was Violator.




That was his real name, but he was always refered to, AFAIK, as The Clown. But then I never was a fan, I just always thought he was a cool villain.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 26, 2005)

Really surprises Martin of Mars (Buggs Bunny fame) did not make the list...surprised I did not think of him sooner!   :\


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 26, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Really surprises Martin of Mars (Buggs Bunny fame) did not make the list...surprised I did not think of him sooner!   :\




Theres a few that didn't make it (I thought we were doing 128?) such as

Lex Luthor
Mojo Jojo
Brain (of Pinky and the Brain)
Robot 
Spud (Bob the Builder)
Rat in the Hat
and Big Brother


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 26, 2005)

I waited too long. I was also gonna nominate Judge Doom, an all-too often over looked villian.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (I thought we were doing 128?)




We did.

Villain Master List

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Fat Bastard
8. Cain (Robocop)
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Gerald Tarrant
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Slade (Teen Titans)
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1)
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Chancellor David Carlton
29. Stormbringer
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Ronald Sandoval
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road)
44. T1000
45. Servalan (Blake's 7)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Invader Zim
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
65. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
66. Auric Goldfinger
67. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
68. Freddy Krueger
69. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
70. General Zod (Superman II)
71. Gargamel (Smurfs)
72. John Doe (Se7en)
73. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
74. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
75. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
76. Terminator 
77. Skeletor (He-Man)
78. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
79. Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
80. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
81. Tony Montana (Scarface)
82. Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)
83. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
84. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
85. Jabba the Hutt 
86. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
87. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
88. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
89. Bob (Twin Peaks)
90. Carnage
91. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
92. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
93. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
94. Darth Maul
95. Spike (Buffy)
96. Shadow King (X-Men)
97. Evil Willow (Buffy)
98. Diana (V)
99. Ultron
100. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
101. Destro (GI Joe)
102. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
103. Iago (Othello)
104. Mr. Edward Hyde
105. Dorian Gray
106. Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
107. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
108. Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2)
109. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
110. Julian Sark (Alias)
111. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
112. Lord Soth
113. Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
114. Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
115. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
116. Lloth
117. The Clown (Spawn)
118. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
119. Bane (Batman)
120. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
121. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
122. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
123. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
124. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants)
125. The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels)
126. The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
127. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
128. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I waited too long. I was also gonna nominate Judge Doom, an all-too often over looked villian.




I was going to nominate him but I wanted to go for more literary/comic book villains. There were already so many movie villains.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 26, 2005)

I predict it will come down to Darth Vader vs. The Joker in the final round.

And I didn't nominate either one of them...


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I predict it will come down to Darth Vader vs. The Joker in the final round.
> 
> And I didn't nominate either one of them...




Not if they go up against each other in the first round.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok, we have full list. What happens now ?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 15. Satan - The Exorcist
> 
> "Old Scratch" possesses an innocent 12 year old girl. Peeing on the rug, projectile vomiting, and masturbating with a cross are all just par for the course for Mr. Mephistopheles himself.




Actually, it's not Satan, but a demon named Pazuzu, who posesses Regan in The Exorcist.

(note: this is not my nomination, just a correction to a previous entry)


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, it's not Satan, but a demon named Pazuzu, who posesses Regan in The Exorcist.
> 
> (note: this is not my nomination, just a correction to a previous entry)




Huh. Everything I've seen, including the IMDB entry, says it was "the devil." I had no idea it wasn't.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow. Look at all that evil. Granted, some of it is more evil than others – Blinky not being on quite the same level as Palpatine – but this list is just oozing with malevolent vileness.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 26, 2005)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I predict it will come down to Darth Vader vs. The Joker in the final round.
> 
> And I didn't nominate either one of them...



 Probably...though I'm wondering how long C.G.B Spender(err, X-Files Smoking Man) will go. Black heart all the way for that guy.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Wow. Look at all that evil. Granted, some of it is more evil than others – Blinky not being on quite the same level as Palpatine – but this list is just oozing with malevolent vileness.




I vote for Cruella de Ville. She killed puppies! *Puppies!*


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I vote for Cruella de Ville. She killed puppies! *Puppies!*




Uh, yeah. That's, uh bad.

(G.C. carefully hides his kitten-hat)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Huh. Everything I've seen, including the IMDB entry, says it was "the devil." I had no idea it wasn't.




Check the full cast list on IMDB. http://imdb.com/title/tt0070047/fullcredits
There are two listings for Pazuzu-voice and "Pazuzu's Face"
Pazuzu is the demon represented by the statue that Father Merrin finds in the archaeological dig at the beginning of the film, which is the reason they "know" each other when Regan is possessed.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok here is the first round.

To vote please copy and paste the list and remove the losing villain from each match up. 

Vote for the *Best* Villain in each match up. It is not a battle to see who is the toughest villain. 

Save your comments on the voting for the bottom of your post. Don't put comments in the list itself. 

Voting will be open for 2 days. 

Have fun and lets get voting! 


*First Round * 

1. Ming the Merciless  vs  Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting) vs Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom vs The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
4. The Joker vs The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels)
5. Thanos vs Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants) 
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly) vs Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard vs Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Cain (Robocop) vs Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort vs Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) vs Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze vs Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Bane (Batman)
13. Gerald Tarrant vs Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs The Clown (Spawn)
15. Satan (The Exorcist) vs Lloth
16. The Clock King vs Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000 vs Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
18. Godzilla vs Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh vs Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron vs Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2)
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) vs Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Mr. Burns vs Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
24. Slade (Teen Titans) vs Dorian Gray
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1) vs Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine vs Iago (Othello)
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) vs Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Chancellor David Carlton vs Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus vs Ultron
31. Darth Vader vs Diana (V)
32. Thulsa Doom vs Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector vs Shadow King (X-Men)
34. The Borg Queen vs Spike (Buffy)
35. The Kurgan (Highlander) vs Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5) vs Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Ronald Sandoval vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Scorpius (Farscape) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto vs Carnage
40. Davros (Dr. Who) vs Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) vs Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) vs Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road) vs John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. T1000 vs Jabba the Hutt
45. Servalan (Blake's 7) vs Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) vs Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula vs Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers) vs Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum vs The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Lex Luthor vs Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) vs Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. Invader Zim vs Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents) vs Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) vs Terminator
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) vs The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin vs Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Wile E. Coyote vs Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats) vs John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica) vs Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. Galactus vs General Zod (Superman II)
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3) vs Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) vs Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu vs Freddy Krueger
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs Auric Goldfinger


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Check the full cast list on IMDB. http://imdb.com/title/tt0070047/fullcredits
> There are two listings for Pazuzu-voice and "Pazuzu's Face"
> Pazuzu is the demon represented by the statue that Father Merrin finds in the archaeological dig at the beginning of the film, which is the reason they "know" each other when Regan is possessed.




Ah. I didn't get that far in the entry.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

I changed the Satan (Exorcist) to Pazuzu (Exorcist). I knew it was Pazuzu but didn't change it until now. 

We have some interesting match ups. Should be alot of fun! Make sure to talk about your choices.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Clown (Spawn)
15. Lloth
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
24. Slade (Teen Titans)
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1)
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-Man comics)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Auric Goldfinger

You have Freddy Krueger in there twice. Once versus Venom and once versus Cthulu.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

I have corrected the master list for the 1st Round. 

_51. Venom (Spider-man comics) vs Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)_ was the corrected match up.

Though Snidely Whiplash is from the _Dudley Do-Right_ not _Rocky and Bullwinkle_.


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I have corrected the master list for the 1st Round.
> 
> _51. Venom (Spider-man comics) vs Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)_ was the corrected match up.
> 
> Though Snidely Whiplash is from the _Dudley Do-Right_ not _Rocky and Bullwinkle_.




And _Dudley Do-Right_ was part of the _Rocky and Bullwinkle Show_.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 26, 2005)

1. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos 
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Cain (Robocop)
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Bane (Batman)
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Pazuzu (The Exorcist)
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lecter
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Ronald Sandoval
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road)
44. T1000
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Freddy Krueger
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting)
3. The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
4. The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels)
5. Thanos
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
12. Bane (Batman)
13. Gerald Tarrant
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Chancellor David Carlton
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector
34. Spike (Buffy)
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. ?
38. ?
39. Magneto
40. ?
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. ?
44. T1000
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. ?
53. ?
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

> *First Round *
> 
> 1. Ming the Merciless
> 2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
> ...





I abstained from two choices, not knowing enough about the villains to decide.  The Moriarty/Le Fay matchup was the toughest for me, them being two of my favorites (Emperor vs. Iago was second toughest - Iago won on complexity).  I thought Diana had an unfortunate draw, but it was, sadly, an easy choice when it came down to it. Pennywise scared the crap out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

First Round 

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants) 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard 
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Slade (Teen Titans) 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Ultron
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. The Borg Queen 
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5) 
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto 
40. Davros (Dr. Who) 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) 
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula 
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents) 
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin 
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)

Boy did I have a lot of tough choices. Lex Luthor vs Cruella de Ville was very hard for me as was Nurse Ratched vs Ernst Stavro Blofeld.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 26, 2005)

First Round 

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Francis Begbie
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Plankton 
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. Fat Bastard 
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort (This was a tough one – in the end, Raistlin apparently possessed something of a moral center, while Voldy does not, so it goes narrowly to Voldy.)
10. Nurse Ratched 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Gerald Tarrant 
14. The Master 
15. Satan 
16. Prince John 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Julian Sark
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg
23. Mr. Burns (I thought Burns had already beaten death
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine vs Iago (Iago has Shakesphere, but Palpatine has force lightning)
27. Bullseye 
28. Destro 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Evil Willow
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester
37. Graf Orlock 
38. Scorpius
39. Magneto 
40. Davros 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees
46. David Xanatos
47. Dracula
48. Bowser
49. The Gunslinger
50. Lex Luthor
51. Snidely Whiplash
52. Pinhead 
53. Skeletor 
54. Sauron 
55. Boba Fett
56. Mr. Blonde 
57. Morgoth
58. Mumm-Ra 
59. Gargamel
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (the Maguire book was very good)
62. Morgan le Fay 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 26, 2005)

*First Round 

*1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants) 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)
11. <ABSTAIN>
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Bane (Batman)
13. Gerald Tarrant
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. <ABSTAIN>
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen 
35. Darth Maul
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. <ABSTAIN>
40. <ABSTAIN>
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road)
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula 
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers) 
49. Gollum 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. <ABSTAIN>
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. <ABSTAIN>
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)

A few abestentions, but fun.  Some tough choices.


DM


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jul 26, 2005)

First Round:
First Round 
1. Ming the Merciless
2. Francis Begbie
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7.  Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8.  Lord Soth
9.  Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10.  Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Bane (Batman)
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. The Clock King 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20.  Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22.  Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1) 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27.  Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28.  Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer 
30. Ultron
31. Diana (V)
32.  Evil Willow (Buffy)
33.  Shadow King (X-Men)
34. The Borg Queen
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5) 
37.  Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Scorpius (Farscape) 
39. Magneto
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42.  Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road) 
44.  Jabba the Hutt
45.  Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula 
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers) 
49.  The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52.  Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53.  Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) 
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Wile E. Coyote vs 
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats) 
59.  Gargamel (Smurfs)
60.  General Zod (Superman II)
61.  Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Canis,
> 
> If I cannot see the whole picture on my computer screen at one time. ITS TOO BIG!!



Sorry about that.  Didn't seem so big on my screen....

I'll see if I can still edit it and upload something else.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 26, 2005)

*First Round 

1. Ming the Merciless  
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6.  Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7.  Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Cain (Robocop) 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16.  Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17.  Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20.  Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Death 
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. The Borg Queen 
35. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37.  Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who) 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) 
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. 
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Servalan (Blake's 7) 
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
47. Dracula 
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers) 
49. Gollum 
50. Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52.  Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53.  Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Terminator
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Kingpin 
57. Wile E. Coyote 
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats) 
59.  Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61.  Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62.  Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Auric Goldfinger*

55 was the toughy but I just had to go with the coolness factor of Boba Fett over the wickedness of the Queen
I thought Mr Burns vs Death was funny
and 9 I went with Voldemort but really don't care about either antagonist in that match up


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 26, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Neither
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Pass
11. Neither
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. Neither
15. Lloth
16. Neither
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick)
21. Megatron
22. Pass
23. Mr. Burns
24. Slade
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer
30. Ultron
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. Darth Maul
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Neither
39. Magneto
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. Pass
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Neither
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Snidley Whiplash
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Terminator
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)

Yikes, the matchups gave even more problems than I thought they would. As there were numerous sure-wins facing off against each other. And numerous sure-losses facing off against each other.  
I thought T1000 vs Jabba the Hutt was the hardest call.

I'm not overly concerned with too many of my own nominations except one.
C'mon people ... BOWSER.
Outside of the comic characters and Vader, nobody has the sheer body of work that he has. 
And Tony Montana isn't even a villian. 

I'm surprised to see the Buffy vampires getting soundly trounced. 

Is Napolean the pig getting votes over Niska because people haven't seen Firefly? or because people love Animal Farm? 

Ok, I lied, I also don't understand how Xanatos is losing to the guy from Mystery Men. 
Did you guys see Gargoyles? 

I openly admit that I'm not familiar with some of these guys that I should be more familiar with and that will impact my votes. I'm just curious which of the other votes are based on partial familiarity.

Someone voted for Diana from V over Vader?  Sweet, even I couldn't do that. (Although I did take the Queen over Fett)  Makes me feel like not all my nominations were met with utter disgust


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2005)

*My predictions*

1  Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10.  Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze 
12. vs Bane (Batman)
13. Gerald Tarrant 
14. The Clown (Spawn)
15. Lloth
16. The Clock King
17. Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
18.  Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) 
21. Megatron 
22. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Slade (Teen Titans)
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1) 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28.  Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. Spike (Buffy)
35. Darth Maul
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37.Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who) 
41.  Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) 
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
47. Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)
48.Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52.  Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53.  Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) 
56. Kingpin 
57. Wile E. Coyote 
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Freddy Krueger
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 

Some very intersting matchups.  I found it hard to pick between john doe from se7en and (whomever i just erased .  The thing with John Doe is... well he won.  That is the ultimate villian, one who creates a scheme so dastardly taht he wins either way.


----------



## warlord (Jul 26, 2005)

8. Lord Soth
32. Evil Willow
34. Spike


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> 8. Lord Soth
> 32. Evil Willow
> 34. Spike




Just three?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 26, 2005)

1. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting) 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos  
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King 
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Slade (Teen Titans) 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. T1000
45. Servalan (Blake's 7)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur)
63. Great Cthulhu (ia!)
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## jasper (Jul 26, 2005)

First Round 

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. Joker
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. Lady Deathstrike 
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld 
11. Bill Sikes
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Gerald Tarrant 
14. The Master 
15. Satan 
16. Prince John 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20.  Thoth-Amon 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Apophis 
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Anubis 
28. Destro
29. Stormbringer 
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan 
36. Afred Bester
37. Graf Orlock 
38. Scorpius 
39. Magneto 
40. Davros 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich 
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) 
43.  John Powell 
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees 
46. David Xanatos) 
47. Dracula 
48. Tony Montana 
49. The Gunslinger 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom
52. Pinhead 
53. Mr. Crocker 
54. Sauron
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin 
57. Wile E. Coyote 
58. John Doe 
59. Six 
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 26, 2005)

What?! 

Why the hell is Morgoth-Melkor, Tolkien's Satan and my only contribution, losing to stupid and inept coyote from the cartoon?! Have you guys not read Silmarilion?!  :\


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 26, 2005)

First Round

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Gerald Tarrant 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. The Clock King 
17. Hal 9000 v
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Chancellor David Carlton 
29. Stormbringer 
30. Ultron
31. Darth Vader 
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. Spike (Buffy)
35. Darth Maul
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto 
40. ?
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. ?
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula 
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin 
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats) 
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## reveal (Jul 26, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> What?!
> 
> Why the hell is Morgoth-Melkor, Tolkien's Satan and my only contribution, losing to stupid and inept coyote from the cartoon?! Have you guys not read Silmarilion?!  :\




Guh. We just don't understand them there funny words. Thanks for helpin us see the light.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jul 26, 2005)

> Why the hell is Morgoth-Melkor, Tolkien's Satan and my only contribution, losing to stupid and inept coyote from the cartoon?! Have you guys not read Silmarilion?!




In his defense, Wile E. Coyote _is_ a super-genius.
And everybody loves the underdog.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Guh. We just don't understand them there funny words. Thanks for helpin us see the light.




No, I rather you see the darkness.  : 

First Round:

1. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting) 
3.  The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
4. The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels)
5. Thanos 
6.  Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7.  Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8.  Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13.  Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14.  The Clown (Spawn)
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16.  Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17.  Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20.   Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23.  Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
24. vs Dorian Gray
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1) 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28.   Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector 
34.  Spike (Buffy)
35.  Darth Maul
36.  Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto 
40.   Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) 
42.  Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. ?
44. T1000 
45. Servalan (Blake's 7) 
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
47. Dracula 
48.  Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52.  Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53.   Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin 
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken) 
58. )vs John Doe (Se7en)
59. vs Gargamel (Smurfs)
60.  General Zod (Superman II)
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3) )
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jul 26, 2005)

*First Round Badness*

First Round 

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Clown (Spawn)
15. Lloth
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Chancellor David Carlton
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto 
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jul 26, 2005)

*35 was too hard!*

The Kurgan vs. Darth Maul?  No fair.  Although I would LOVE to watch that sword fight.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 27, 2005)

Round 1:
1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos  
6.  Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) 
11. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) )
15. Pazuzu 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) 
21. Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2)
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine (frankly, this one was too hard. Iago's also great)
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28.  Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. The Borg Queen 
35. Darth Maul
36.  Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto 
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) 
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) 
43. Abstained
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
47. Dracula 
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers) 
49. Gollum 
50. Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. Invader Zim (somehow, I think I'm the only one voting for ZIM)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) 
56. Kingpin 
57. Wile E. Coyote 
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 27, 2005)

*First Round * 

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos 
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Gerald Tarrant
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Slade (Teen Titans)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer
30. Ultron
31. Darth Vader
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector
34. Spike (Buffy)
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Lex Luthor
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. Galactus
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> We have some interesting match ups. Should be alot of fun! Make sure to talk about your choices.




The toughest one for me was Iago vs. Palpatine. Dang! Went with Iago, but it was a close call.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 27, 2005)

Man- I can't believe Tarrant is losing to Bhaal! Not even Bane, who at least managed to come back from the dead, and was the mastermind behind the plot to steal the Tablets of Fate, but Bhaal?!?!


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 27, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. Fat Bastard
8. Raistlin
9. Soth
10. Ernst Stavro Blofield
11. Bill Sikes
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal
14. The Master
15. Lloth
16. Prince John
17. Delilah
18. Godzilla
19. Blinky
20. Thoth-Amon
21. Megatron
22. Evil Ash
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis
28. Destro
29. Stormbringer
30. Doctor Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester
37. Graf Orlock
38. Jack Torrence
39. Magneto
40. Davros
41. Strahd Von Zarovich
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. Claybore
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Servalan
46. Casanova Frankenstein
47. Dracula
48. Tony Montana
49. Gollum
50. Cruella de Ville
51. Snidely Whiplash
52. Pinhead
53. Skeletor
54. Sauron
55. The Queen
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. Mumm-Ra
59. Gargamel
60. Galactus
61. Wicked Witch of the West
62. Morgan le Fay
63.Great Cthulu
64. Auric Goldfinger

1. Ming the Merciless  vs  Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
Ouch!  I'm proud of nominating Ms. Frost, but Ming... Ming!!  Definitely the greatest over the top villian ever.

3. Doctor Doom vs The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time)
Haven't seen the F4 movie, but comics always trump novels in my philistine view.

4. The Joker vs The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels)
See previous entry.  Plus, the Joker is a personal favorite.

8. Cain (Robocop) vs Lord Soth
Lord Soth just looks cool.

9. Lord Voldemort vs Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
Ooo, close one.  (rolls dice)

10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) vs Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
Ratched was a classic, but Blofeld was a tremendous influence on the entire genre.

12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Bane (Batman)
I like both, but I appreciate the classics.

14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs The Clown (Spawn)
The Master, especially the Delgado version pictured.

18. Godzilla vs Julian Sark (Alias)
SQUISH!

20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
Wow.  Hard choice.  Gotta go with Conan.

31. Darth Vader vs Diana (V)
I must vote for the great bastard of space.

34. The Borg Queen vs Spike (Buffy)
Assimilate me!

40. Davros (Dr. Who) vs Bob (Twin Peaks)
Daleks will exterminate and conquer!!

50. Lex Luthor vs Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
Whoa, good matchup.  Luthor is definitely the greater villian but Cruella is more fun.

55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) vs The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
My roomate's gonna have my heinie for this.

62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) vs Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
Oooh...

63. Great Cthulhu vs Freddy Krueger
I'll show you a dream warrior... squish!!
Cthulhu  (ftagn ai ai)

64. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs Auric Goldfinger
Another good match-up.  I have to vote Goldfinger solely on basis of seniority.


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

For future reference to other voters:



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> Save your comments on the voting for the bottom of your post. Don't put comments in the list itself.


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 27, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> The toughest one for me was Iago vs. Palpatine. Dang! Went with Iago, but it was a close call.




Apparently 30,31, and 32 were tough for you too.


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> For future reference to other voters:




Oop... my bad.  Fixing.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> Oop... my bad.  Fixing.





Don't worry I can still count the votes even with your added comments!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> What?!
> 
> Why the hell is Morgoth-Melkor, Tolkien's Satan and my only contribution, losing to stupid and inept coyote from the cartoon?! Have you guys not read Silmarilion?!  :\




because nobody's scared of a Big Flaming Eyeball even if it is a Pseudonatural Paragon Big Flaming Eyeball of Legend



> The Kurgan vs. Darth Maul? No fair. Although I would LOVE to watch that sword fight.




I agree this was hard but the Kurgan is chunkier


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 27, 2005)

My picks:


*First Round * 

1. Ming the Merciless  
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos  
6. vs Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard
8. Cain (Robocop) 
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Bane (Batman)
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Clown (Spawn)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2)
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road)
44. T1000
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula 
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor)
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Terminator
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Freddy Krueger
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## warlord (Jul 27, 2005)

OK Gomez now you can sasy I voted for 5.

31. Darth Vader, He's in' DARTH VADER 'nuff said!
35. Darth Maul, His double bladed lightsaber would make Kurgan a headless corpse in all of 10 seconds.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 27, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7.  Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8.  Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000 
18. Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Slade (Teen Titans) 
25.  Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago (Othello)
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30.  Ultron
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. The Borg Queen 
35. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5) 
37. Ronald Sandoval 
38. Scorpius (Farscape) 
39. Magneto 
40. Davros (Dr. Who) 
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) 
43. 
44. T1000
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
47. Dracula 
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53.  Skeletor (He-Man)
54.  Terminator
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote 
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## Renton (Jul 27, 2005)

First Round

1. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting)
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants)
6. Adelai Niska (Firefly)
7. Fat Bastard
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King
17. Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
18. Godzilla
19. Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer
30. Ultron
31. Darth Vader
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Servalan (Blake's 7)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. Galactus
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Jul 27, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. ?
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. ?
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. ?
17. Hal 9000
18. Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Chancellor David Carlton
29. Stormbringer vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto
40. Davros (Dr. Who)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Gul Dukat (DS9)
43. ?
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula 
48. Tony Montana (Scarface)
49. Gollum
50. Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. ?
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. ?
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 27, 2005)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> Apparently 30,31, and 32 were tough for you too.




D'OH! Would you believe I have 30-Blindness?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 27, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos  
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard 
8. 
9. 
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Bane (Batman)
13. 
14. 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. The Clock King 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3)
24. Slade (Teen Titans) 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. 
29. 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Shadow King (X-Men)
34. The Borg Queen 
35. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
36.  Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Ronald Sandoval 
38. Scorpius (Farscape) 
39. Carnage
40. 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) 
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) 
43. 
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
47. Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. The Gunslinger (Westworld)
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) 
56. Kingpin 
57. Wile E. Coyote 
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats) 
59. 
60. Galactus 
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62.  Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 27, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> because nobody's scared of a Big Flaming Eyeball even if it is a Pseudonatural Paragon Big Flaming Eyeball of Legend





And you are confusing Morgoth with his follower Sauron.    :\


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> And you are confusing Morgoth with his follower Sauron.    :\




oops um yeah - thats what comes of not having read the silmalarion (sp?) in 20 years!!!


----------



## GSHamster (Jul 27, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2.
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Adelai Niska
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10.
11.
12.
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14.
15. Lloth
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Julian Sark (Alias)
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20.
21. Megatron
22.
23. Mr. Burns
24.
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago (Othello)
27.
28.
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester
37.
38.
39. Magneto
40.
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
42. Gul Dukat
43.
44. T1000
45.
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom
52.
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Kingpin
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. Galactus
61. Arthas the Betrayer
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith

Skipped the ones I didn't know. And really regretted a few choices.  I mean "Emperor Palpatine vs Iago", that was a first round blockbuster.

Also, can you make a new thread when you start the next round?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

> Also, can you make a new thread when you start the next round?




I don't see why not.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Ok here is the first round.
> 
> To vote please copy and paste the list and remove the losing villain from each match up.
> 
> ...





*First Round * 

1. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants) 
6. vs Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)
11. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Gerald Tarrant
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lloth
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Bullseye (Daredevil comics)
28.   abstain
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Evil Willow (Buffy)
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. Spike (Buffy)
35. Darth Maul
36. Afred Bester (Babylon 5)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. T1000
45. Servalan (Blake's 7)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle)
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
56. Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs)
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) 
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Auric Goldfinger




Some great nominations here--but I can't believe no one nominated the xenomorph from *Alien* (and the sequels)!   

And Frank N. Furter is not the villain of *The Rocky Horror Picture Show*.  He's the hero.

I voted Nurse Ratched over Blofeld--she's worse because she's supposed to help people.

Sorry, couldn't vote for Skeletor.  Animated skull-heads voiced by poor Katherine Hepburn imitations just aren't scary!

*61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3) vs Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) - that's a tough one!*  I went with the witch; I think Arthas is worse in the "supposed to help but turns evil" way (the Nurse Ratched rule), but the Witch really gets into your head (as a kid) even though she's only on screen less than five minutes.

And *62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) vs Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)* is tough!

Evil, evil pairings, Gomez.  Good job!!!!


----------



## Draken (Jul 27, 2005)

*My picks*

1. Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Slade (Teen Titans)
25. Apophis (Stargate SG-1)
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Stormbringer
30. Ultron
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan (Highlander)
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Scorpius (Farscape)
39. Magneto
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. ?
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Servalan (Blake's 7)
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
47. Dracula
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers)
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor
51. Venom (Spider-man comics)
52. Invader Zim
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
56. Kingpin
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. Mumm-Ra (Thundercats)
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3)
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels)
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix)

I don't see a lot here as villians, but...

1. Ming the Merciless vs Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons)
Hot, Evil DM Chick always wins.

6. Adelai Niska (Firefly) vs Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
I haven't seen all the Firefly episodes, so I don't know this guy, and haven't read Animal Farm yet, but is in the list, and if it is as 1984, Pig wins.

7. Fat Bastard vs Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
My hate of all Austin Powers decides this.

8. Cain (Robocop) vs Lord Soth
Not really a contest...

10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) vs Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
My hate of all James Bond decides this...

17. Hal 9000 vs Delilah (Sampson and Delilah)
The scene when Hal was slowly disconnected gave me nightmares, don't know why

19. Khan Noonian Singh vs Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
Blinky wasn't a villian, he was misunderstood!

21. Megatron vs Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2)
This one is a close one, given how much I came to hate Irenicus, but nostalgia decides this one!

22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) vs Evil Ash (Army of Darkness)
Flagg is one of my favorite villians EVER, so...

29. Stormbringer vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
No contest, I love Stormbringer

35. The Kurgan (Highlander) vs Darth Maul
I think this will be the closest one, I'm still undecided, but I'm going to give it to the Kurgan

39. Magneto vs Carnage
I don't really think Magneto is a villian, but the cool points go to him.

40. Davros (Dr. Who) vs Bob (Twin Peaks)
I watched the first season of Twin Peaks recently, for the first time.  Creepy points go to him.

41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) vs Angelus (Buffy and Angel)
Angel/Angelus got the best babes, but I see Strahd as less angsty

42. Gul Dukat (DS9) vs Pennywise the Dancing Clown
Pennywise gave me nightmares for years...

43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road) vs John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
Don't know any of this two...

45. Servalan (Blake's 7) vs Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
My hate of Jason Voorhees decides this...

49. Gollum vs The Gunslinger (Westworld)
I don't really see Gollum as a villian, more of an antihero.

50. Lex Luthor vs Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations)
After this season of Justice League, I see Luthor as a very serious villain.  No nonsense about puppies...

52. Invader Zim vs Pinhead (Hellraiser)
Zim's cooler

53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents) vs Skeletor (He-Man)
And Crocker is more efficient...

55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) vs The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)
One Queen into the Saarlac pit

59. Six (Battlestar Galatica) vs Gargamel (Smurfs)
Sexiness wins this one!

60. Galactus vs General Zod (Superman II)
Every time I see Galactus, I can't avoid thinking about one episode of Dexter's Lab (Dial M for Monkey actually), where "Galactus" came to devour the Earth... can't take him seriously at all since then...

61. Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3) vs Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
Arthas is one of the best videogame villians ever... you actually want him TO DIE even when you are controlling him...


----------



## Wombat (Jul 27, 2005)

First Round 

1. Ming the Merciless  -- I go for MING!  He's Merciless!
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting)  -- Begbie; he's unambiguously evil
3. Dr. Doom  -- Hmm, let's see ... a classic comic book villain or ... Okay, Dr. Doom, easily
4. The Joker -- no question again.  The Joker is so twisted...
5. Thanos vs Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants) 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) -- some animals are better than others
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) -- don't really know her, but I found Fat Bastard so ... boring
8. Cain (Robocop) -- don't have my heart in either
9. Lord Voldemort -- Bow Before Your True Master
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) -- I mean, the nurse is evil, but Bloefeld had PLANS!
11. Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist) -- tough choice!  I go with Bill for the classic appeal, but both are great
12. Dr. Fu Manchu -- plans and webs of terror win out
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) -- but neither is high in my books
14. The Master (Dr. Who) -- The Master!  The True Villain!
15. Satan (The Exorcist) -- Lloth does nothing for me...
16. The Clock King -- because the best Prince John was Claude Rains  
17. Hal 9000 -- What are you doing, Dave?
18. Godzilla -- this is tough, mainly because it is hard to judge big-n-green, but I go with a guy in a rubber suit stomping on a model of Tokyo -- it's a universal language!
19. Khan Noonian Singh -- was this a serious match up?  PacMan tasks no one...
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)-- who else dared to carve his face on the moon?
21. Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2) -- steals souls for fun, ruins whole cultures and cities, and he is just so SATISFYING to kill at the end!
22. Evil Ash (Army of Darkness) -- groovy
23. Mr. Burns -- Excellent, Smithers!  Have the Rolling Stones killed!
24. Dorian Gray -- gotta love classical decadence
25. Mr. Edward Hyde -- ditto
26. Iago (Othello) -- Draw them close, build them up, ruin them.  Subtlty wins here.
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) -- He's nice and nasty
28. Chancellor David Carlton -- by default only.  Neither one of them is a wow
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) -- how many lies? how many conspiracies? how many webs?
30. Docter Octopus -- Doc Oc by a head ... err ... tentalce
31. Darth Vader -- He's big, he's black, he's got one of the coolest entrances in all of moviedom...
32. Thulsa Doom -- this is not a contest
33. Hannibal Lector -- he's the scariest kind of guy going, highly intelligent and utterly without morals
34. The Borg Queen -- neither one of them really fully does it for me
35. Darth Maul -- much smoother moves
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable) -- because some things just need to be
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) -- I have a thing for the silents  
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining) -- unnerving
39. Magneto -- pure power and vengeance versus pretty much a nobody
40. Bob (Twin Peaks) -- ooh!  Very tough!  I like Davros, but BOB haunts my nightmares now
41. Angelus (Buffy and Angel) -- only because he was marginally better written
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) -- starts as a political weathervane, shifts to self-deluding destroyer of worlds, he's slimey and great!
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter) -- not wild about either
44. Jabba the Hutt -- again, not wild about either
45. Servalan (Blake's 7) -- because I've never been forced to sit through Blake's 7, so it HAS to be better...
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men) -- let's boogie!
47. Dracula -- Mickey's got a lot going for him, but the Count is the Count, pure classic!
48. Tony Montana (Scarface) -- only because of what he is matched with
49. Gollum -- Gollum is interesting
50. Lex Luthor -- an ordinary man who takes on Superman?  That takes chutzpah!
51. Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle) -- NYAHahah!
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser) -- but both bore me
53. Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents) -- because he isn't in He-Man...
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) -- a demigod versus a robot?  Please...
55. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves) -- now SHE'S scary!
56. Kingpin -- the man who organizes wins!
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken) -- poor Wiley, crushed flat by a god!
58. John Doe (Se7en) -- at least he's interesting
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica) -- oh glak!  having to go with BG because of Smurfs!
60. Galactus -- they guy eats planets!
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) -- she's pure-on nasty!
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes novels) -- AGH!  AGH!  How to choose?  In the end I go with Moriarity because he is the Ultimate Nemesis, whereas Morgan le Fay is at least an ambiguous character, but I love them both!
63. Great Cthulhu -- Freddy knows nothing about the horrors lurking inside dreams...
64. Auric Goldfinger -- I give it to the free agent mastermind over the bad program


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 27, 2005)

We need more votes or epic evil Morgoth will lose to this annoying coyote!    I remember watching this cartoon as a child, I hated it. It was so boring, at last Tom and Jerry had some plot. 

Oh, and I am the only one to vote Dominator and Dark One against Dr Doom and Joker. Nobody else prefer epic fantasy sagas to comics? I can't believe it. At last Voldemort is ahead of Raistlin, both interesting characters but only one is true villain.

I wanted to nominate Song of Ice and Fire villain but couldn't decide between Tywin Lannister, Gregor the Mountain and Littlefinger. How would they fare? And there is always Necroscope.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 27, 2005)

Edited, nevermind.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 27, 2005)

i really wish the responses came with ages and stuff. Is every voting against Boswer over 40?  

And OF COURSE Wile E Coyote:super genius is gonna beat some guy from the appendixes of an already torturous read, whos main disciple is a giant glowing eye.  

Comics almost always trump novels, especially in contests where pictures are necessary. I wanted to nominate Torak from the Belgariad, but couldnt find a decent pic. 

Picking a villain from A Song of Ice and Fire is impossible. The whole point of the series is to show you that evil and good are dependant on which side youre on. My personal opinion is that Jon Snow is the worst bad guy in the series. But Jaime was considered by most the baddie until he got his own POV, and I bet the same will happen to Cersei.

Its sad that Ultron isnt getting enough respect and is losing to a clown like Doc Ock, you guys need to read more comics. 

BOWSER! BOWSER! BOWSER! BOWSER!


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 27, 2005)

*First Round*

1. Ms. Frost
2. Francis Begbie
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. Lady Deathstrike
8. Cain
9. Raistlin Majere
10. ???
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Bhaal
14. The Clown
15. Lloth
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon
21. Jon Irenicus
22. Randall Flagg
23. Death
24. Slade
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Iago
27. Anubis
28. Destro
29. Stormbringer
30. ???
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom
33. Hannibal Lector
34. The Borg Queen
35. The Kurgan
36. Afred Bester
37. ???
38. Scorpius
39. Magneto
40. ???
41. Strahd Von Zarovich
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. ???
44. T1000
45. ???
46. David Xanatos
47. Dracula
48. Bowser
49. ???
50. Lex Luthor
51. Snidely Whiplash
52. Pinhead
53. ???
54. Terminator
55. Boba Fett
56. ???
57. Wile E. Coyote
58. John Doe
59. Six
60. Galactus
61. Arthas the Betrayer
62. Professor James Moriarty
63. Great Cthulhu
64. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 27, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> i really wish the responses came with ages and stuff. Is every voting against Boswer over 40?
> 
> And OF COURSE Wile E Coyote:super genius is gonna beat some guy from the appendixes of an already torturous read, whos main disciple is a giant glowing eye.
> 
> ...





I am 22, but only comics I have read in childhood are Superman, Batman, GI JOE, Transformers(my favourite), Spiderman, Asterix, Smerfs, some Polish ones, Disney and Hanna Barbera, plus some Polish ones, I am slightly familiar with X-men and Punisher. Nowadays fantasy epics are things that I really enjoy, my favorite being Song of Ice and Fire and Necroscope, also Wheel of Time and Harry Potter.  Huge nostalgia factor will make me support Gargamel and Megatron, but I don't know and care about Dr Doom. I also don't care about Bond villians and the like, since I prefer fantasy and horror. Toughest one for me was Rastlin versus Voldemort. 

And I didn't provide pic for Morgoth, is this the reason he does not fare well? But any imagination would make him more threatening than this coyote loser.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 27, 2005)

"That coyote is really a crazy clown." - The Roadrunner Theme Song

Hey, maybe he's just an (incompetent) avatar of Pennywise or Violator (the clown from Spawn).  Take him off the poll!!!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Oh, and I am the only one to vote Dominator and Dark One against Dr Doom and Joker.




No, but I nominated them, so I'm a bit biased. Maybe the Lady and Lanfear would have fared better...

On my other nominations...
I'm surprised that Palpatine hasn't blown away Iago -- I guess there are more Shakesphere fans out there than I thought. Dukat has been pretty competitive, so I guess the DS9 contingent is around.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> No, but I nominated them, so I'm a bit biased. Maybe the Lady and Lanfear would have fared better...
> 
> On my other nominations...
> I'm surprised that Palpatine hasn't blown away Iago -- I guess there are more Shakesphere fans out there than I thought. Dukat has been pretty competitive, so I guess the DS9 contingent is around.




Yes, those two would be better, Lanfear is actually my favourite Wheel of Time character. It seems like we must prepare the new edition, or only book villains context.

And how about Kitiara instead of Raistiln? I have something for powerful and beautiful evil women. Madame the Winter should be there, I love how she murdered the love of D'Artagnan. 

Oh, and would Wagner's Kane classify as villain?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Yes, those two would be better, Lanfear is actually my favourite Wheel of Time character. It seems like we must prepare the new edition, or only book villains context.




Pedron Niall was clearly the best Wheel of Time villian in my book, but he died in book 7.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Pedron Niall was clearly the best Wheel of Time villian in my book, but he died in book 7.




What did he do? He was cool, but didn't accomplish much.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> What did he do? He was cool, but didn't accomplish much.




Yeah, but that was mostly because of lack of resources; I just liked him because he was really good at figuring out what was happening (even if he did let idealogical blinders get in the way) from fragmentary information, and finding subtle ways to shape things to his plan. And while the Forsaken are ruthless, and Evil with a capital E, they just aren't all that smart.


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 28, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Francis Begbie 
3. The Dark One 
4. The Dominator 
5. Thanos  
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. Fat Bastard 
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Bane 
13. Bhaal 
14. The Clown 
15. Lloth
16. The Clock King
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon 
21. Jon Irenicus 
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Anubis 
28. Destro 
29. Stormbringer 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lecter
34. The Borg Queen 
35. The Kurgan 
36. Mr. Glass 
37. Graf Orlock 
38. Jack Torrence 
39. Carnage
40. Bob 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich 
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
43. Claybore (Cenotaph Road) - _Claybore rocks....if you haven't read this series, get it._
44. T1000 
45. Jason Voorhees
46. Casanova Frankenstein 
47. Mickey Knox 
48. Tony Montana 
49. Gollum 
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom 
52. Pinhead 
53. Mr. Crocker 
54. Sauron
55. Boba Fett
56. Mr. Blonde
57. Morgoth 
58. John Doe 
59. Six 
60. Galactus 
61. Arthas the Betrayer 
62. Professor James Moriarty 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Agent Smith


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 28, 2005)

*Round 1*
1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Francis Begbie (Trainspotting) 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Fat Bastard 
8. Lord Soth
9. Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
10. Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) 
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Pazuzu (The Exorcist) 
16. The Clock King 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man)
20. Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 
33. Hannibal Lector 
34. The Borg Queen 
35. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
39. Magneto 
40. Bob (Twin Peaks)
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) 
42. Gul Dukat (DS9) 
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
44. Jabba the Hutt
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
46. Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men)
47. Dracula 
48. Bowser (Mario Brothers) 
49. Gollum
50. Lex Luthor 
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
53. Skeletor (He-Man)
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) 
56. Kingpin 
57. Morgoth (JRR Tolken)
58. John Doe (Se7en)
59. Gargamel (Smurfs)
60. General Zod (Superman II)
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)
62. Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) 
63. Great Cthulhu 
64. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

A little under 2 hours left folks! Get your votes in while you can!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

Round One Voting is closed. 

Results in a bit.


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Round One Voting is closed.
> 
> Results in a bit.




You may want to change the title of the thread.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 28, 2005)

Dammit!  I had my answers all written up when the damned computer at work threw a fit!  Oh, well, I can wait for round 2 to weigh in personally, I guess.  Have to make a couple comments, though.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> We need more votes or epic evil Morgoth will lose to this annoying coyote!    I remember watching this cartoon as a child, I hated it. It was so boring, at last Tom and Jerry had some plot.



Wile E. is more memorable.  Morgoth is overshadowed in presence by his own apprentice (who is himself less memorable than most of his lieutenants).



> Oh, and I am the only one to vote Dominator and Dark One against Dr Doom and Joker. Nobody else prefer epic fantasy sagas to comics? I can't believe it. At last Voldemort is ahead of Raistlin, both interesting characters but only one is true villain.



Doom and the Joker are, again, memorable.  They also have a physical presence.  They are BOTH physically and psychologically dangerous.  They can and do act through proxies, but are actually more dangerous when they take the fight to you themselves.  The Dark One is a plot device.  The Forsaken are the actual villains of the piece (and fairly unintelligent ones at that).  Besides which, the Dark One is a poor cousin to Sauron.  Doom and the Joker are also SMART.  Doom especially.  Smart villains usually win over dumb ones.  They control the situation.  They exploit your physical and psychological weaknesses.  They sometimes even make you defeat yourself.  If it wasn't for their one weakness (monologue), they would be unstoppable.  And the Joker is additionally willing to do _anything_.  

What with my own bias for the memorability factor, I'm not surprised Arthas took a beating from the Witch of the West, just disappointed.  As Draken said, Arthas made you _root against yourself_.  I actually had to stop playing the game at two points, because I couldn't stomach what I had just done.  Besides, the deepest pit in Hell is reserved for Betrayers, not the psychological constructs of young women who just had severe tornado-induced head trauma.


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Round One Voting is closed.
> 
> Results in a bit.




Hurry it up man!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tie Breaker*

We have one tie. Here is how we are going to handle it. I will take the votes for *Stormbringer [15] vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) [15]*. Who ever recieves four votes first goes to the next round.


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Tie Breaker*
> 
> We have one tie. Here is how we are going to handle it. I will take the votes for *Stormbringer [15] vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) [15]*. Who ever recieves four votes first goes to the next round.




Cigarette Smoking Man


----------



## Szatany (Jul 28, 2005)

Seconded, CSM.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 28, 2005)

Stormbringer. 

And I cannot believe that I am out!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Cigarette Smoking Man


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess I can cast the fourth vote for CSM.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 28, 2005)

Stormbringer.


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I guess I can cast the fourth vote for CSM.




Cool. Looking forward to the next round.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are the 1st Round Results

*First Round * 

1. Ming the Merciless [24] defeats Ms. Frost (The Satanic DM from Jack Chick's Dark Dungeons) [3]
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) [17] defeats Francis Begbie (Trainspotting) [11] 
3. Dr. Doom [28] defeats The Dark One (Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time) [4]
4. The Joker [29] defeats The Dominator (Glen Cook's Black Company Novels) [3]
5. Thanos [23] defeats Plankton (Spongebob Squarepants) [8]
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) [20] defeats Adelai Niska (Firefly) [8]
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) [21] defeats Fat Bastard [10]  
8. Lord Soth [24] defeats  Cain (Robocop) [6] 
9. Lord Voldemort [17] defeats  Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance) [13]
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) [17] defeats Nurse Ratched (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)[11] 
11. Keyser Soze [21] defeats  Bill Sikes (Oliver Twist) [7]
12. Dr. Fu Manchu [23] defeats Bane (Batman) [7]
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) [20] defeats Gerald Tarrant [8] 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) [21] defeats The Clown (Spawn) [7]
15. Satan (The Exorcist)[22]  defeats Lloth [9]
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) [16] defeats The Clock King [14] 
17. Hal 9000 [26] defeats Delilah (Sampson and Delilah) [5]
18. Godzilla [25] defeats Julian Sark (Alias) [7]
19. Khan Noonian Singh [27] defeats Blinky the Red Monster (Pac-Man) [4]
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) [27] defeats Chairface Chippendale (The Tick) [7] 
21. Megatron [24] defeats Jon Irenicus (Baldur’s Gate 2) [6]
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) [21] defeats Evil Ash (Army of Darkness) [8]
23. Mr. Burns [27] defeats Death ("Nothing in the Dark" - Twilight Zone, Season 3) [6]
24. Dorian Gray [20] defeats Slade (Teen Titans) [10] 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde [26] defeats Apophis (Stargate SG-1) [6] 
26. Emperor Palpatine [20] defeats Iago (Othello) [11]
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) [17] defeats Bullseye (Daredevil comics) [12]
28. Destro (GI Joe) [24] defeats Chancellor David Carlton [5] 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) [15] defeats Stormbringer [15] 
30. Docter Octopus [22] defeats Ultron [8]
31. Darth Vader [32] defeats Diana (V) [1]
32. Thulsa Doom [20] defeats Evil Willow (Buffy) [11]
33. Hannibal Lector [29] defeats Shadow King (X-Men) [2]
34. The Borg Queen [23] defeats Spike (Buffy) [8]
35. The Kurgan (Highlander) [17] defeats Darth Maul [15]
36. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable) [17] defeats Afred Bester (Babylon 5) [14] 
37. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) [24] defeats Ronald Sandoval [3] 
38. Jack Torrence (The Shining) [17] defeats Scorpius (Farscape) [11] 
39. Magneto [27] defeats Carnage [2]
40. Bob (Twin Peaks) [13] defeats Davros (Dr. Who) [12] 
41. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)[21] defeats Angelus (Buffy and Angel) [10]
42. Pennywise the Dancing Clown [17] defeats Gul Dukat (DS9) [12] vs
43. John Powell (Night of the Hunter) [12] defeats Claybore (Cenotaph Road) [6] 
44. T1000 [17] defeats Jabba the Hutt [13]
45. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) [19] defeats Servalan (Blake's 7) [9] 
46. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) [17] defeats Casanova Frankenstein (Mystery Men) [13]
47. Dracula [26] defeats Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers) [4]
48. Tony Montana (Scarface) [16] defeats Bowser (Mario Brothers) [14] 
49. Gollum [21] defeats The Gunslinger (Westworld) [8]
50. Lex Luthor [25] defeats Cruella de Ville (101 Dalmations) [5]
51. Venom (Spider-man comics) [19] defeats Snidely Whiplash (Rocky and Bullwinkle) [11]
52. Pinhead (Hellraiser) [24] defeats Invader Zim [3] 
53. Skeletor (He-Man) [21] defeats Mr. Crocker (Fairly Oddparents) [7] 
54. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) [25] defeats Terminator [5]
55. Boba Fett ( Star Wars) [17] defeats The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves) [13]
56. Kingpin [18] defeats Mr. Blonde (Reservoir Dogs) [9]
57. Wile E. Coyote [18] defeats Morgoth (JRR Tolken) [12]
58. John Doe (Se7en) [19] defeats Mumm-Ra (Thundercats) [10] 
59. Six (Battlestar Galatica) [15] defeats Gargamel (Smurfs) [13]
60. Galactus [18] defeats General Zod (Superman II) [11]
61. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) [22] defeats Arthas the Betrayer (Warcraft 3) [8] 
62. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) [16] defeats Morgan le Fay (Legends of King Arthur) [10] 
63. Great Cthulhu [27] defeats Freddy Krueger [3]
64. Agent Smith (The Matrix) [19] defeats Auric Goldfinger [11]


I will start a new thread with the Second Round Match-Ups


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 28, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!(Vader style) I can't lose! I am eternal being, supreme and divine! It was I who created Arda, Orcs and Dragons! All kneel before Melkor, Morgoth Bauglir, Lord Of ALL!

Gomez, fix those blashemous results!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 28, 2005)

*40. Bob (Twin Peaks) [13] defeats Davros (Dr. Who) [12] * 

1 vote! but I warn you the Daleks will never be defeated

EXTERMINATE EXTERMI....kkrrrrrkk -


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm surprised that both Palpatine and Moriarty pulled through; they were up against stiff competition. It's a good kind of surprise, though.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 28, 2005)

And it is really sad that Gargamel lost. I don't know this cyborg and the Battlestar Galactica show, is it really that good?


----------



## Szatany (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, she is pretty good, she can screw minds big time. (and this comes from the guy who entered gargamel in first place)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 29, 2005)

By the way, why was Prince John nominated instead of Sheriff of Nottingham?


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> By the way, why was Prince John nominated instead of Sheriff of Nottingham?




Because you didn't nominate him.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Because you didn't nominate him.





Hey, I am on vacations in Paris, I have better things to do than think about villains to nominate. It seems like more nominations should be allowad., though. 256 is better number than 128. Or maybe 666?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

The next round match ups can be found HERE!


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2005)

Man, I'm real surprised by the bane.  Now he's pretty much a killer crock, but he's still, IMO, the only man batman has not defeated.


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Hey, I am on vacations in Paris, I have better things to do than think about villains to nominate.




You're vacationing in Paris and you're reading EN World! What is wrong with you?!


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2005)

Man, not a lot of Whedon fans on Enworld.  Whedon got badly defeated.    boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jul 29, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Man, not a lot of Whedon fans on Enworld.  Whedon got badly defeated.    boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




I look at it as there are not a fan of some of Whedon's villians.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2005)

Westgate Polks said:
			
		

> I look at it as there are not a fan of some of Whedon's villians.



I feel bad I didn't nominate the mayor, but I figured someone else would and didn't want to waste my nominations.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 29, 2005)

losses by Niska, Ultron and Bowser just prove that more people need to watch Firefly, read comics (not just look at the pretty  pictures) and play video games. 

a loss by Darth Maul to the Kurgan of all people.... just proves that the peopel I nominated were cursed.

Darth Maul is a jedi-killer. the Kurgan is a doofus is a biker jacket.

Maybe Bob and Xanatos can pull out narrow 2nd round victories too


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> losses by Niska, Ultron and Bowser just prove that more people need to watch Firefly, read comics (not just look at the pretty  pictures) and play video games.
> 
> a loss by Darth Maul to the Kurgan of all people.... just proves that the peopel I nominated were cursed.
> 
> ...




Or..... It could be that people have different tastes than you.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Or..... It could be that people have different tastes than you.



Wait... Florida didn't vote...  I want a recount  

I think that d and d players just aren't the same as buffy people.   Curse you.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 29, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Man, not a lot of Whedon fans on Enworld.  Whedon got badly defeated.




Call me awful, but it made me a little happy to see Joss Whedon's villains get so soundly defeated.  I like Firefly, and I can tolerate some Buffy the Vampire Slayer, but I get really sick of the Joss Whedon fanboy worship I often see on movie and TV forums.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Call me awful, but it made me a little happy to see Joss Whedon's villains get so soundly defeated.  I like Firefly, and I can tolerate some Buffy the Vampire Slayer, but I get really sick of the Joss Whedon fanboy worship I often see on movie and TV forums.



I really take offense to that.  I don' think there's a "fanboy worship".  Just because he's the greatest TV script writer EVERRRRRR and I've bought every DVD of Firefly, Angel and Buffy, doesnt mean that there's some "fanboy worship" going on, nor does it mean we will soon effect Enworld and convert you all.

GEEEEEEEESHHHH

Now let me get back to sculpting my lifesife marble Whedon Statue.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> And it is really sad that Gargamel lost.




Yeah, nothing like the guy that created Smurfette (as the evil traitor) and has "death" as a servant in Azrael.  Pity that his schemes never, ever, worked.  And I had a algebra teacher in grade 10 that looked and acted just like him (and we were in the role of the smurfs, alas).

Hmmm...imagine an alternate "Smurfs" where Smurfette never got "turned" to the side of light, assassinates Papa Smurf, and the Smurfs lose Handy, Hefty, Clumsy, Brainy, Greedy and Jokey to Gargamel's evil schemes.  The "Six" become reanimated as his fell undead servants (a la Midnight).  Gargamel becomes rich and politically powerful and the remaining 94 smurfs, mad for revenge, plan some guerrila warfare, in a doomed, losing battle.  "No more Mr. Nice Smurf".


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 29, 2005)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, nothing like the guy that created Smurfette (as the evil traitor) and has "death" as a servant in Azrael.  Pity that his schemes never, ever, worked.  And I had a algebra teacher in grade 10 that looked and acted just like him (and we were in the role of the smurfs, alas).
> 
> Hmmm...imagine an alternate "Smurfs" where Smurfette never got "turned" to the side of light, assassinates Papa Smurf, and the Smurfs lose Handy, Hefty, Clumsy, Brainy, Greedy and Jokey to Gargamel's evil schemes.  The "Six" become reanimated as his fell undead servants (a la Midnight).  Gargamel becomes rich and politically powerful and the remaining 94 smurfs, mad for revenge, plan some guerrila warfare, in a doomed, losing battle.  "No more Mr. Nice Smurf".




Sorry for the hijack. Particle Man, could you drop me an email at ricecharles2112(at)netzero(dot)net please.

Return to your normal programming now 

Chuck


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 29, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I really take offense to that.  I don' think there's a "fanboy worship".  Just because he's the greatest TV script writer EVERRRRRR and I've bought every DVD of Firefly, Angel and Buffy, doesnt mean that there's some "fanboy worship" going on, nor does it mean we will soon effect Enworld and convert you all.
> 
> GEEEEEEEESHHHH
> 
> Now let me get back to sculpting my lifesife marble Whedon Statue.




Shouldn't that statue be made out of mashed potatoes? I mean, if you're going to do the irrational obsession, you might as well do it right.


----------

